# Wish I could find a 23 year old



## dsmylie (Feb 23, 2006)

This is kind of interesting. How long to you all think she'll last?
http://www.yahoo.com/s/562831:eek:


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

dsmylie said:


> This is kind of interesting. How long to you all think she'll last?
> http://www.yahoo.com/s/562831


The link does not work.


----------



## txmatt (Nov 27, 2006)

N.Y. duo sets sail on 1,000-day cruise - Yahoo! News


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

The old Sophie Tucker joke comes to mind. I think Bette Midler tells it on her "Live in Cleveland" record. Soph's old boyfriend, who is 80, tells her he has a 20 year old GF and life is wonderful and she replies she has a 20 year old boyfriend and 20 goes into 80 a lot more than 80 goes into 20.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Those 23 year old women always leave me when they either get their green card or find out that I'm planning on relying on the them to feed me... 

I find that their goal is incredibly ambitious and would probably bet against their eventual success.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

If I had found a woman who is 23 yrs younger, she would still be old enough to have grand children....(sigh) But then would we remember what to do?? No nasty thoughts intended here...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Holy fountain of youth... that dude is 55? not to mention with a 70' schooner and a 23 year old girlfriend? life must be good. I wish them well.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Poor guy...hope he packed enough Tampons, Migraine tablets, Menstrual pain medicine, condoms, (well at that age...he just gets out of air, sits in the edge of his bed and eats crackers and drinks 7UP), Cyallis (guaranteed 7 hour bonner, but what is he gonna do with the remaining 6 hours and 54 minutes?? take the boner fishing???), ear plugs, hair wax, hair dye, toe nail polish, and clipers, peach shampoo, melon body oil, almond soap, strawberry conditioner, hair towels, but towels, "thingy" towels, body towels, a dirty laundry bin, 


But most of all.....A bottle of cyanide and 3 "Larry the cable guy" DVD's...


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Whoa, Natalie Wood just flashed threw my mind


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Whoa, Natalie Wood just flashed threw my mind


Yes proof that wood does not always float!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> Those 23 year old women always leave me when they either get their green card or find out that I'm planning on relying on the them to feed me...  .


Well it would be one way of keeping her, if she wants to leave she will need to be a good swimmer. just keep the tender and liferaft locked up.

It wont last


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Poor guy...hope he packed enough Tampons, Migraine tablets, Menstrual pain medicine, condoms, (well at that age...he just gets out of air, sits in the edge of his bed and eats crackers and drinks 7UP), Cyallis (guaranteed 7 hour bonner, but what is he gonna do with the remaining 6 hours and 54 minutes?? take the boner fishing???), ear plugs, hair wax, hair dye, toe nail polish, and clipers, peach shampoo, melon body oil, almond soap, strawberry conditioner, hair towels, but towels, "thingy" towels, body towels, a dirty laundry bin,
> 
> But most of all.....A bottle of cyanide and 3 "Larry the cable guy" DVD's...


Bugger off you Portuguese troublemaker. 55 may not be the first flush of youth but some 55 year old wombats of my acquaintence are quite chipper thank you very much you cheeky young pratt.

OTOH, other than the sex why on earth would anyone be so pharked in the head as to get into a boat with a 23 year old woman, especially a 23 year old woman with no sailing experience whatsoever ? Buggers me , I can tell you. I'd rather do it single handed (read into that whatever you like) and retain what's left of my sanity.

(Yes , that might have sounded sexist but in fact it was more ageist than sexist. In reality a 23 year old bloke would be at least as painful and not as youknowwhatimeanable. Mind you after three years at sea the effing anchor windlass would probably start to look good !!)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I can guarantee you that Zanshin, now locks his tender very well, don't you????


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> Bugger off....first flush....my acquaintence....quite chipper......cheeky pratt.....sex.....pharked in the....old woman....23 year old woman with experience......Buggers me.....do it single handed.....whatever you like......retain....left.....sanity....sexist....than sexist......painful....youknowwhatimeanable....after three......effing...look good !!)


Close read of the words that you wrote previously, when isolated...I can only conclude you are a very sexualy oppressed wombat...with an astonishing lack of something....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Close read of the words that you wrote previously, when isolated...I can only conclude you are a very sexualy oppressed wombat...with an astonishing lack of something....


It's not a lack of anything you cheeky sod, it's a surfeit that's the problem. A surfeit of years in fact. To be precise 55 of the bastards.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I dont have to wish for a 23yo, theres one setting in the bed next to me.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You're 55???

Wow..then for you to have sex must be a celebration....I understand you can hardly make it...it must piss you off, huh???

Like a kid at Disney World that's too small to go in the hot rides!!!

eehehehehehehhe


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

SVDistantStar said:


> I dont have to wish for a 23yo, theres one setting in the bed next to me.


What the hell are you doing talking to us? and daughters don't count!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Gotta side with the Wombat on this one. btw, even money says the girl doesn't make it east of Suez.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> You're 55???
> 
> Wow..then for you to have sex must be a celebration....I understand you can hardly make it...it must piss you off, huh???
> 
> ...


Whats all that about age and experience overcoming youthful ignorance ?

Hey, when I was 18 I could do it three times a night but the whole thing only took about three minutes. Hee Hee, sometimes all I had to do was think about it . 

Now, I can only do it once a night but if I did I'd never get any sleep !!

You are still a cheeky young pup.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

No thanks, do not need to deal with a 23 yr old.......have as of yesterday the 21'st, a 15 yr old, along with an 18 yr old daughter, and a absolutly lovely 53 yr old bride! Much better than the 23 yr old, for ALL the reasons Alex mentioned!

Marty


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TD

What's the difference between Fear and Horror???


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Nevermind that she has never sailed outside the Hudson, but why plan to voyage for 1,000 days w/ no port calls or walk on solid ground? And whats with mapping a course in the shape of a heart?

Not to be a killjoy but this voyage will be derailed within 60 days. There seems to be too much idealism in the approach. It sounds a little insane.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> TD
> 
> What's the difference between Fear and Horror???


Ok Giu, let me have it !!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

BADG said:


> Nevermind that she has never sailed outside the Hudson, but why plan to voyage for 1,000 days w/ no port calls or walk on solid ground? And whats with mapping a course in the shape of a heart?
> 
> Not to be a killjoy but this voyage will be derailed within 60 days. There seems to be too much idealism in the approach. It sounds a little insane.


Except for the problem of provisions and possibly running out of books and music I can easily understand the no ports of call.

The heart shape is obviously a piece of new age feel good bullshit that even turns the stomach of a BHl like I'm supposed to be.

I think you should show more confidence in them . Good Lord man, a mid fifties ageing hippy with his never been sailing before 23 year old girlfriend in a timber 70' schooner ? What's to worry about ? 

Did you read the website ? They were waved off by the phar...ers ex wife. Come on now, these are people with their feet firmly planted in solid mush. Sod that for a joke, if any of my ex's still even like me then I have failed miserably.  (Oh, I checked, I have not failed miserably at all. They all confirm either complete disinterest or absolute loathing.)


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

tdw said:


> Except for the problem of provisions and possibly running out of books and music I can easily understand the no ports of call.


sure 1,000 days/no ports of call planned is doable but not when you add a 23 yo who has never voyaged before into the mix.

A funny post TDW.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

BADG said:


> Nevermind that she has never sailed outside the Hudson, but why plan to voyage for 1,000 days w/ no port calls or walk on solid ground? And whats with mapping a course in the shape of a heart?
> 
> Not to be a killjoy but this voyage will be derailed within 60 days. There seems to be too much idealism in the approach. It sounds a little insane.


I have read elsewhere that this guy has made a career out of obtaining sponsors for this event and has only now set out on it because he has been evicted from his slip and is being pursued for child-support. But this also could be made up by jealous desk-jockeys.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ummm... isn't child support what he is doing by taking the 23-year-old out on the cruise???


----------



## dsmylie (Feb 23, 2006)

*Sorry*

I know its a day late and a dollar short but sorry for the bad link. Thanks Matt for fixing it. The whole thing smells of a publicity stunt to me. Anyone want to sponsor me so I can sail around the world. David


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Please help me buy a Porsche...I really would be happy and stop photoshoping

Please, if everyone here on sailnet sends me a dollar, I am sure I can make it...

I like the 911 turbo...


----------



## I33 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Thief!*



Giulietta said:


> Please, if everyone here on sailnet sends me a dollar, I am sure I can make it...


Giu, Stop it! That's MY IDEA! C'mon sailors & sailorettes, a dollar isn't so much! and I'll use the money to buy a Formosa!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

You've photoshopped me, even when I didn't deserve it...so I'm not contributing to the Portagee Porshe fund...


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*What every man should know*



Giulietta said:


> Poor guy...hope he packed enough Tampons, Migraine tablets, Menstrual pain medicine, condoms, (well at that age...he just gets out of air, sits in the edge of his bed and eats crackers and drinks 7UP), Cyallis (guaranteed 7 hour bonner, but what is he gonna do with the remaining 6 hours and 54 minutes?? take the boner fishing???), ear plugs, hair wax, hair dye, toe nail polish, and clipers, peach shampoo, melon body oil, almond soap, strawberry conditioner, hair towels, but towels, "thingy" towels, body towels, a dirty laundry bin,
> 
> But most of all.....A bottle of cyanide and 3 "Larry the cable guy" DVD's...


THE HORMONE HOSTAGE KNOWS THAT
THERE ARE DAYS IN THE MONTH WHEN
ALL A MAN HAS TO DO IS OPEN HIS MOUTH
& HE TAKES HIS LIFE INTO HIS OWN HANDS! 
 THIS IS A HANDY GUIDE THAT SHOULD BE AS
COMMON AS A DRIVER'S LICENSE IN THE
WALLET OF EVERY HUSBAND, BOYFRIEND,
CO-WORKER, OR SIGNIFICANT OTHER! 

DANGEROUS: WHAT'S FOR DINNER?
SAFER: CAN I HELP YOU WITH DINNER?
SAFEST: WHERE WOULD YOU LIKE TO GO FOR DINNER? 
ULTRA SAFE: HERE, HAVE SOME WINE.

DANGEROUS: ARE YOU WEARING THAT?
SAFER: WOW, YOU SURE LOOK GOOD IN BROWN!
SAFEST: WOW! LOOK AT YOU! 
ULTRA SAFE: HERE, HAVE SOME WINE.

DANGEROUS: WHAT ARE YOU SO WORKED UP ABOUT? 
SAFER: COULD WE BE OVERREACTING?
SAFEST: HERE'S MY PAYCHECK. 
ULTRA SAFE: HERE, HAVE SOME WINE.

DANGEROUS: SHOULD YOU BE EATING THAT?
SAFER: YOU KNOW, THERE ARE A LOT OF APPLES LEFT.
SAFEST: CAN I GET YOU A PIECE OF CHOCOLATE WITH THAT? 
ULTRA SAFE: HERE, HAVE SOME WINE.

DANGEROUS: WHAT DID YOU DO ALL DAY?
SAFER: I HOPE YOU DIDN'T OVER-DO IT TODAY.
SAFEST: I'VE ALWAYS LOVED YOU IN THAT ROBE! 
ULTRA SAFE: HERE, HAVE SOME MORE WINE.

GUARANTEED SAFE: THE LAST TWO IN EACH CATAGORY TOGETHER!!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

That's hysterical! 
Can I get you some wine? (just for the great post, of course)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Unfortunately, my wife doesn't drink.


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

OH PIRATE

That was along time ago!!!
Could it be WE are both showing our age?

Jim


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

He took the ex for a 200-day cruise, and then she divorced him - probably as soon as they docked. 

I'm betting the trophy bride only gets as far as the Azores.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Sure!*



bestfriend said:


> That's hysterical!
> Can I get you some wine? (just for the great post, of course)


Merci!, A la votre! 
A votre sante'!

Thanks!


----------



## I33 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Pick a day she gets off!*

Ok let's get a pool going. The trip is scheduled for 1000 days, so for $10 you get to pick a day you think she will jump ship. Winner takes all the money.
I'll take day 99 just to get things started!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I33 said:


> Ok let's get a pool going. The trip is scheduled for 1000 days, so for $10 you get to pick a day you think she will jump ship. Winner takes all the money.
> I'll take day 99 just to get things started!


4 months, and 12 days...based on her menstrual cycle.....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

bwalker42 said:


> Merci!, A la votre!
> A votre sante'!
> 
> Thanks!


You have just lost all credit in my store!!!!!!!!Don't ever do that again, ok???


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*??*



Giulietta said:


> You have just lost all credit in my store!!!!!!!!Don't ever do that again, ok???


What'd I do??


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

G does not like it when you speak in French.
You have to understand, your still kinda new, you'll learn soon enough.

_Edit, your not new,but have not been around as of late. Sorry._


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giu has this thing against anybody and anything French.  I think he's just joking with you - but one can never tell  .


Edit - simulcast with tjk


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

sailortjk1 said:


> G does not like it when you speak in French.
> You have to understand, your still kinda new, you'll learn soon enough.


Why does G not like French, the language of love??


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't get us started.
It will take about 5 hours to try and explain it.
LOL!!!!!
It started with a water hose and went down hill from there.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*THE LANGUAGE OF LOVE?????????????????????????*

*ARE YOU NUTS????????????????????????????????*

THE SWEDISH INVENTED THE LANGUAGE OF LOVE....NUMBER 1 PORN MOVIE MAKER IN THE WORLD.........AND THAT'S A LOT OF LOVIN'

The French invented the White Cotton flag....not love


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Bwalker...do you have a water hose???


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*So it's like that, huh??*



sailortjk1 said:


> Don't get us started.
> It will take about 5 hours to try and explain it.
> LOL!!!!!
> It started with a water hose and went down hill from there.


Everybody else has to pay because of 1 little incident???

Get over it G, there is a life to live..
whatever it is .........Forgive it! You just have to kiss your mad spot and get glad again. Other's should not have to pay for someone else' mistakes.

Hugs and kisses,
Brenda
Muah!


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*What??*



Giulietta said:


> Bwalker...do you have a water hose???


Wanna play??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Some things are un-forgiven.....and I live my life to the fullest....I'm what you may call...A BOOM BREAKER!!!!!

By the way...here's photo of me..Can you post a photo of you?? please?? please??? I like to see other people! really.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

click on my name bwalker42
it will bring up a box
click view profile
there's my pic

and BTW
I hail from Irish, Indian (Cherokee), French, English, German.
I am not ashamed of who I am.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

bwalker42 said:


> click on my name bwalker42
> it will bring up a box
> click view profile
> there's my pic
> ...


I did that....

I will go French on this one......

*I SURRENDER!!!!!!!!!   *


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Tres Bien*



Giulietta said:


> I did that....
> 
> I will go French on this one......
> 
> *I SURRENDER!!!!!!!!!   *


I forgive you..
Muah!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

G,
Don't even think about photoshopping that beautiful lady.
She is much to pretty to be photoshopped.
She did not know the rules of the game. LOL!
Im glad to see that you have surrendered.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

sailortjk1 said:


> She is much to pretty to be photoshopped.
> quote]
> 
> What a sweet thing to say, thanks!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> G,
> Don't even think about photoshopping that beautiful lady.
> She is much to pretty to be photoshopped.
> She did not know the rules of the game. LOL!
> Im glad to see that you have surrendered.


Who????? me?????? do what????? never


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Lmao*



Giulietta said:


> Who????? me?????? do what????? never


I feel better already..
All the rum is MINE!!!

I do have to say I don't particularly like the color...Couldn't you go with a little more blonde?? After all I am Blonde!!


----------



## BillConnelrs (Apr 22, 2007)

70-foot, two-masted schooner = 23 year old girlfriend

Do you think it would be a different story if he only had a 24 foot daysailer? 

I think size (and $money$) do matter.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I can't belive you did that.
You have no morals. You do not deface a Picasso.
Sea Angel, you are a good sport for going along with him.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

sailortjk1 said:


> I can't belive you did that.
> You have no morals. You do not deface a Picasso.
> Sea Angel, you are a good sport for going along with him.


Thank you! 
Big hug!


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

*70 for 23 or 23 for 70*



BillConnelrs said:


> 70-foot, two-masted schooner = 23 year old girlfriend
> 
> Do you think it would be a different story if he only had a 24 foot daysailer?
> 
> I think size (and $money$) do matter.


It would be just a little different story:
23-foot, two-masted schooner = 70 year old girlfriend


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> TD
> 
> What's the difference between Fear and Horror???


Giu, we still miss you answer from yesterday.

I have a few answers, but I am not sure if they re correct:

Fear - I have a fear to wake up one morning and realise I am Portuguese.
Horror - Some people did wake up as Portuguese.

Fear - I have a fear of braking something on a sailboat (like a boom for example)
Horror: Replacement brand new boom does not fit, so I would need to order a new one and wait another year.

Fear - not to win a regatta
Horror - someone called by boat "a fat ass boat"


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*have some rum*

(Sea Angel pours Tomaz some Rum)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Tomaz....

In your case...I woulnd't go there....you still wish you could be Portuguese..but unfortuinately...don't qualify!!!    

Fear:.... is when for the fisrt time you can't "do it" twice...
Horror:...is when for the first time you can't "do it" once.....  

********************************************************


Dear "French Lover Lady"....

In what may be compared with a fish that just has been fished and refuses to dye....I...haven't boarded my plane yet...so still flappin'

Unfortunately, the cheap computer they installed here at the lounge does not have photoshop, so my hair colour dyes aren't available...

You know...down deep... really deep....I knew you were blonde...I just smarted you up by darkening your hair a littlep   

....consider it a good will token from me.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tomaz_423 said:


> It would be just a little different story:
> 23-foot, two-masted schooner = 70 year old girlfriend


LMAOROTF and peeing on the dog!


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

tomaz_423 said:


> It would be just a little different story:
> 23-foot, two-masted schooner = 70 year old girlfriend


I wouldn't make it past Staten Island, in that case.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Never met a woman from Texas who was less than wonderful. In this case, beautiful as well. Never met a man from Texas who wasn't .....

The Portagee is an easily acquired taste. He employs juvenile humour to mask a large heart, an incisive intellect, a love of a good time, and premature balding.(G) Anyone with a serious problem with him usually reveals themselves to be a humourless prig.

The Portagee's issue with the French was exacerbated by the insertion of a garden hose, in flowing condition, to the interior of the pinnacle of Portugese yacht design. That said pinnacle is owned by our Portagee could suffice for a rational explanation of animosity towards the French perpetrators. Everyone from Interpol to the Wyoming Cattlemen's Association has been informed of the crime, at length, and is on the lookout.

Giu has a very personal reason for despising the French. For myself, just about any topic relating to the modern age is enough to induce the same feelings.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

sailaway21 said:


> Never met a woman from Texas who was less than wonderful. In this case, beautiful as well. Never met a man from Texas who wasn't .....
> 
> The Portagee is an easily acquired taste. He employs juvenile humour to mask a large heart, an incisive intellect, a love of a good time, and premature balding.(G) Anyone with a serious problem with him usually reveals themselves to be a humourless prig.
> 
> ...


I thought we were playing here, after all I didn't mess anyones pic up, but I took it all in stride even tho. (No lingerie pics for you Gui, LMAO)

Still, you can't hold someone responsible for something they did not do. So What did* I* do?????

Moving Forward

Hey Gui,
(Hugs) 
Here, have some Rum!

PS, Thanks for the compliment, I think... ??


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dear "French Lover Lady"....

In what may be compared with a fish that just has been fished and refuses to dye....I...haven't boarded my plane yet...so still flappin'

Unfortunately, the cheap computer they installed here at the lounge does not have photoshop, so my hair colour dyes aren't available...

You know...down deep... really deep....I knew you were blonde...I just smarted you up by darkening your hair a littlep  

....consider it a good will token from me.....  [/quote]

Thanks, I'm having a hard time telling if I'm being complimented or not.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Bwalker-

I see you're taking the resident mad Portagee in stride... he's relatively harmless...but don't give him any more photos if you can avoid it...


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*I found out...*

Thanks Sailingdog,

This just in from a sailor friend of mine... Thanks, Steve!

*Find out what man really means when they say...*

"I'M GOING FISHING"
Means: "I'm going to drink myself dangerously stupid, and stand by a stream with a stick in my hand, while the fish swim by in complete safety."

"IT'S A GUY THING"
Means: "There is no rational thought pattern connected with it, and you have no chance at all of making it logical".

"CAN I HELP WITH DINNER?" 
Means: "Why isn't it already on the table?"

"UH HUH," "SURE, HONEY," OR "YES, DEAR..." 
Means: Absolutely nothing. It's a conditioned response.

"IT WOULD TAKE TOO LONG TO EXPLAIN" 
Means: "I have no idea how it works."

"I WAS LISTENING TO YOU. IT'S JUST THAT I HAVE THINGS ON MY MIND." Means: "I was wondering if that redhead over there is wearing a bra."

"TAKE A BREAK HONEY, YOU'RE WORKING TOO HARD". 
Means: "I can't hear the game over the vacuum cleaner."

"THAT'S INTERESTING, DEAR." 
Means: "Are you still talking?"

"YOU KNOW HOW BAD MY MEMORY IS." 
Means: "I remember the theme song to 'F Troop', the address of the first girl I ever kissed, and the HIN # of every boat I've ever owned, but I forgot your birthday."

"I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT YOU, AND GOT YOU THESE ROSES". 
Means: "The girl selling them on the corner had great tits."

"OH, DON'T FUSS, I JUST CUT MYSELF, IT'S NO BIG DEAL." 
Means: "I have actually severed a limb, but will bleed to death before I admit that I'm hurt."

"HEY, I'VE GOT MY REASONS FOR WHAT I'M DOING". 
Means: "And I sure hope I think of some pretty soon."

"I CAN'T FIND IT." 
Means: "It didn't fall into my outstretched hands, so I'm completely clueless."

"WHAT DID I DO THIS TIME?" 
Means: "What did you catch me at?"

"I HEARD YOU." 
Means: "I haven't the foggiest clue what you just said, and am hoping desperately that I can fake it well enough so that you don't spend the next three days yelling at me."

"YOU KNOW I COULD NEVER LOVE ANYONE ELSE" 
Means: "I am used to the way you yell at me, and realize it could be worse."

"YOU LOOK TERRIFIC" 
Means: "Please don't try on one more outfit, I'm starving."

"I'M NOT LOST. I KNOW EXACTLY WHERE WE ARE." 
Means: "No one will ever see us alive again."

"WE SHARE THE HOUSEWORK" 
Means: "I make the messes, she cleans them up."

*Gotta love men*


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bwalker42 said:


> Thanks Sailingdog,
> 
> This just in from a sailor friend of mine... Thanks, Steve!
> 
> *Find out what man really means when they say...*


You need a BHlW. Housetrained, very very cute and great cooks. Sadly I'm closer to being a 70 year old with a 23' schooner than the other, but marsupials still dream, even if of electric kangaroos.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Fluffy, have you noticed all the Aussies that are signing on to sailnet. We may have a chance at domination. Mmmoooaaa mmmoooaa then world domination.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Giu,
the difference between fear and horror is not *exactly* what you explained but rather:
Fear:.... is when for the first time you can't "do it" twice...
Horror:...is when for the *second* time you can't "do it" *even* once.....
As for the negative comments I read in this thread, I think you all missed the main point, i.e. the guy clearly has all the sailing experience needed for his endeavour and the 23 year old companion is there *surely not* to entertain, help or otherwise serve him. The truth is that as men grow older, even the toughest and ablest among them lose their natural, spontaneous dare devilish youthful spirit and develop the fear and horror type of anxieties that render exploits impossible. The *mere presence* of that young and inexperienced, yet fearless (maybe out of ignorance?) girl is enough to galvanize the will of the skipper and support him psychologically in order to overcome the enormous difficulties of the task. Sex has nothing to do in such circumstances.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah right, nothing to with sex.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you chrondi for correcting Giu.
(Horror:...is when for the *second* time you can't "do it" *even* once.....)
I knew this one - it is an old joke, but I was just too afraid  to argue with Giu. He might be on a plane and than sailing, but he will be back (the last words should be read like you are a big guy from Austria).
P.S.
Do not tell this to Giu but I think most of us admire his humor (and all of us are jealous on his sailing machine). He makes me return to Sailnet almost daily.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

hope he packed a spare boat. How much stuff will break in three years.
I still don't see the point. I guess since John and oko already did the stay in bed thing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tomaz_423 said:


> It would be just a little different story:
> 23-foot, two-masted schooner = 70 year old girlfriend


80 year old man is bragging to his 80 year old ex-wife that he now has a 20 year old girlfriend... ex-wife says...
"So. I have a 20 year old boyfriend, and by my calculations, 20 goes into 80 a lot more than 80 goes into 20!"


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

You know their Cpts log is actually quite interesting. I think she'll be ok.


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

Bwalker,
Are you serious? Clearly they jsut have a simple condition known by doctors everywhere as The Crazies. I couldn't spend that much time on a boat with a 23 year old girl and I'm 25. Not that it wouldn't be fun for a few days but seriously. The sexual gratification wouldn't outweigh the......well all the other b.s. Better to take a thousand 23 year olds out for one day than one 23 year out for 1000.

Looking,
Ready to make a Ducks Canucks call yet? I'm saying Canucks in five.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Newport41 said:


> Bwalker,
> Are you serious? Clearly they jsut have a simple condition known by doctors everywhere as The Crazies. I couldn't spend that much time on a boat with a 23 year old girl and I'm 25. Not that it wouldn't be fun for a few days but seriously. The sexual gratification wouldn't outweigh the......well all the other b.s. Better to take a thousand 23 year olds out for one day than one 23 year out for 1000.
> 
> Looking,
> Ready to make a Ducks Canucks call yet? I'm saying Canucks in five.


Of course I'm serious.
*He wants her there*.. she wants to be there.. what ever her motives are.

(Quite frankly this would be more than enough incentive for me;

"Education through exploration will be one of Reid Stowe's central theme from the very beginning stages of the voyage. The Ocean Odyssey will be a complex and challenging experience during which students of all ages will learn how to live well within an environment of limited resources. 
The curriculum will revolve around the concept of exploration as another word for learning, and will depend on close teamwork and mastering the efficient use of supplies. The many interrelated areas of study include marine and atmospheric sciences, satellite communications, celestial navigation, computer technology, sailboat repair and maintenance, nutrition, gardening, health, physical education, geography, oceanography, math, world history, languages, psychology and space-analogous environments. 
In cooperation with its core education partners, 1000 Days Non-Stop at Sea, Ltd. *will offer various teaching components and curriculum materials*. Progress updates will be available through continuous on-line discussions with our mission control website, video satellite teleconferencing, CD-ROM development, and environmental instruments giving real-time data."

I say it depends on the man, and depends on the woman...

I can't help but to wonder how much chocolate and wine he has on board.
LMAO And if she understands "What a man means when he says..."

However I'm 46 (yes my pic is recent, less than 3 wks) and Life is just beginning!!!

I absolutely understand why a 25 y/o guy would want to take 1000 23 y/o out in one day..

Brenda


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree with Sea Angel. If you have the right person, being together for that much time isn't a problem.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

One cuban uttered phrase that never fails to bring a smile...

"don't you have somewhere you need to go today?"


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I agree with Sea Angel. If you have the right person, being together for that much time isn't a problem.


Too true young pup and soulmate is a damn sight more important than a mere bit of crumpet but I still find the 70:23 ratio a tad dodgey. Anywho {shrugs shoulders} it's all horses for courses after all.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TDW-

The ratio is 55 to 23.. not 70 to 23... still a bit dodgy...but a bit more reasonable. From the news article.



> But together, 55-year-old Reid Stowe and his 23-year-old girlfriend, Soanya Ahmad, embarked Saturday on a voyage that they intend to take them three times around the globe and last 1,000 days and nights - nonstop, with no port calls for supplies or a walk on solid ground.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

TDW...what is the 70/23 ratio you are referring to? Wombats to people?? (G)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> TDW...what is the 70/23 ratio you are referring to? Wombats to people?? (G)


Age I think. But he's wrong... the age ratio is 55:23.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> TDW...what is the 70/23 ratio you are referring to? Wombats to people?? (G)


Whoops. 70 was the size of the boat, wasn't it ? . Duh !! Silly Wombat ! 55:23 still gives me the heebie jeebies though. At least for a thousand and one nights.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Fluffy, have you noticed all the Aussies that are signing on to sailnet. We may have a chance at domination. Mmmoooaaa mmmoooaa then world domination.


Fluffy inbloodydeed !

Yep, I have noticed a rather disturbing trend in that regard. 

Oh well, they allow all sorts of odd bods in here so why not us ?


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

According to the artical they've been together for four years, That should really get the hair up on a wombat. 51:19


----------



## dsmylie (Feb 23, 2006)

bwalker42 said:


> Of course I'm serious.
> *He wants her there*.. she wants to be there.. what ever her motives are.
> (Quite frankly this would be more than enough incentive enough for me;
> 
> ...


Despite all the sex jokes I have know doubt that they are committed to each other and to the goal..However you have to wonder if any love is strong enough to complete a voyage like that? I wish them all the luck.

David


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think that if they have the right person, that voyage will be relatively easy—from a relationship point of view. I'm speaking from the viewpoint of a person who did go through a very difficult journey with my soulmate, and had chosen to make that journey.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

It will be a pleasure to watch it unfold. I am pulling for them to make it although I would not risk any money. I am going to claim day 77.
pigslo


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

dsmylie said:


> Despite all the sex jokes I have know doubt that they are committed to each other and to the goal..However you have to wonder if any love is strong enough to complete a voyage like that? I wish them all the luck.
> 
> David


You know what? I wish them well too.
And yes there is a love that is more than strong enough for them to complete a voyage like this. The question at hand however is .. do they have that kind of love.. Even if they were/are just friends.. that kind of love does exist on that level too.
It's called unconditional and has a great deal to do with forgiveness.

Here, have some Rum!


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

pigslo said:


> It will be a pleasure to watch it unfold. I am pulling for them to make it although I would not risk any money. I am going to claim day 77.
> pigslo


That'll be $10.00

Here, have some Rum!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sea Angel-

Just be careful... you don't want to know what happened the last time someone got a pig drunk on Sailnet..


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

I can only imagine...



Here have some Rum!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Brenda,

While I wish them success, as I certainly would anyone at sea, I am inclined towards a jaundiced view. I'd suspect that the age differential is not such an issue as is the woman's youth. I would regard her as being in what I call the transformational years, where opinions and beliefs are formed, and often abandoned as quickly as formed. Were she somewhere upwards of thirty, I'd be much less sceptical. Somewhere west of Suez she decamps, and I just happen to have ten bucks.

As far as the portion of the log you posted, I am of conflicting opinions on it. After concluding that it was a bunch of claptrap, I was wondering if it's origin is some left over communal living sentiments from the sixties, or ignorance of the fact that Captain Bligh has been there, done that, and only missed out on the T-shirt marketing potential. I suspect that they are more likely to be underwritten by Phizer, the maker of Viagra, than they are by the National Geographic Society.

I am hopeful that I shall be proven wrong in all respects, especially hoping that the results of the voyage will transform 20ish women world-wide from being an irritant to older men into adoring admirerers.(g) I'm not risking my ten bucks on that though.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

sailaway21 said:


> Brenda,
> 
> While I wish them success, as I certainly would anyone at sea, I am inclined towards a jaundiced view. I'd suspect that the age differential is not such an issue as is the woman's youth. I would regard her as being in what I call the transformational years, where opinions and beliefs are formed, and often abandoned as quickly as formed. Were she somewhere upwards of thirty, I'd be much less sceptical. Somewhere west of Suez she decamps, and I just happen to have ten bucks.
> 
> ...


Gui, quick with the color, my blonde roots are showing again!

I swear I didn't know it was fake! I swear!

Here Have some Rum!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I would have to say that it is not the relationship that will do in the trip, but the sea. She has never been out of the Hudson. Is she kidding.(thats rhetorical) 32 days before her first breakdown due to the torment of the ocean. When they get across the Atlantic, she is done. 10 bucks.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Interesting stuff this thread. Your old Wombat is more of the opinion that no matter what the adventure planned , the age difference is the problem and that only because I just know that the chattering of a 23 year old, the general immaturity and probably her taste in music would result in me jumping overboard. On the otherhand the mumbling of a 55 year old, my general curmudgeonly behaviour and my taste in music would probably cause the poor women to contemplate suicide herself. 

To repeat myself, however, you have to worry about someone embarking on a three year voyage with no previous offshore experience.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

bestfriend said:


> I would have to say that it is not the relationship that will do in the trip, but the sea. She has never been out of the Hudson. Is she kidding.(thats rhetorical) 32 days before her first breakdown due to the torment of the ocean. When they get across the Atlantic, she is done. 10 bucks.


That'll be cash, please.

Here have some Rum


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't recall any blonde-ish statements, and, given the photographic evidence I wouldn't touch a thing, certainly not with the aid of a Portagee engineer.(g) Be advised that all of my Gulf Coast debt collections are handled by the ILA out of Galveston. That would be the Int. Longshoreman's Assosciation, not the Int. Leg-breakers Assosciation, although the confusion between the two is understandable.(G)


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

sailaway21 said:


> I don't recall any blonde-ish statements, and, given the photographic evidence I wouldn't touch a thing, certainly not with the aid of a Portagee engineer.(g) Be advised that all of my Gulf Coast debt collections are handled by the ILA out of Galveston. That would be the Int. Longshoreman's Assosciation, not the Int. Leg-breakers Assosciation, although the confusion between the two is understandable.(G)


You get $10 for the compliment...shshshshs don't tell anybody...

Here have some Rum


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm very pleased to see that now attention has shifted towards the moods and strength of the girl. Conventional wisdom has it that a gradual build-up of offshore experience would be preferable and the abrupt change could knock her down. The odds are against her, nevertheless betting on her endurance sounds just cruel!


----------



## dsmylie (Feb 23, 2006)

tdw said:


> I just know that the chattering of a 23 year old, the general immaturity and probably her taste in music would result in me jumping overboard. On the otherhand the mumbling of a 55 year old, my general curmudgeonly behaviour and my taste in music would probably cause the poor women to contemplate suicide herself.


Hell shes probably more mature than he is    

David


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

chrondi said:


> I'm very pleased to see that now attention has shifted towards the moods and strength of the girl. Conventional wisdom has it that a gradual build-up of offshore experience would be preferable and the abrupt change could knock her down. The odds are against her, nevertheless betting on her endurance sounds just cruel!


However, conventional wisdom would have predicted that some sailors, like Tania Aebi, who were thrown into sailing with little previous experience and went essentially bluewater from the start, would have run screaming from the sport or quit it altogether... that doesn't necessarily happen.

If their relationship is strong enough and solid enough, and they both love to sail and love the cruising lifestyle, and the challenges it brings with it-then they will probably do fine.

However, I don't think it is all that realistic to think that they will make it 1000 days without a single landfall. A lot can happen in almost three years to cause need to make landfall. Gear breaks, supplies get contaminated or go bad, people slip and fall...

I do wish the two of them luck... but if I were a betting man, I would say by end of six months, either they'll be doing well and will make it, or they will have had to make landfall for some reason. If she makes it past six months, I think she'll go the distance.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

> If she makes it past six months, I think she'll go the distance.


This reminds me the statistical truth: The more you live growing older the longer you are expected to live!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...she is sea-sick but making the bst of it with a good attitude. That bodes well for the trip as I don't think their relationship will have much to do with it. It will ultimately be about what the sea throws at them and whether they can stand it IMHO. Odds are against them as they are for any record breaker...but I will be roooting for them.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Tanya wasn't a greenhorn by any stretch of imagination.
Many passages with her bluewater family in her childhood/formative years.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CP-

From my read of Tania's book Maiden Voyage, her sailing as a child was primarily as a passenger, not as a sailor. Nevertheless, you're right that she did have previous on-boat experience... which the 23 year old does not.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Well...she is sea-sick but making the bst of it with a good attitude. That bodes well for the trip as I don't think their relationship will have much to do with it. It will ultimately be about what the sea throws at them and whether they can stand it IMHO. Odds are against them as they are for any record breaker...but I will be roooting for them.


Cam,
Stop thinking about 23 year old women , you'll go blind. (well rooting does mean something a bit different down these here parts.)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dsmylie said:


> Hell shes probably more mature than he is
> 
> David


If that's aimed at him then I cannot comment but if it's aimed at your poor defenceless Wombat then it's probably a mea culpa.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

It's only day 5 and so far seasick, forced off course by the Navy after wandering off course on their own and now heaved to for two days?
I'm thinking my initial 60 days is too long.
Anybody get the impression that the dynamic onboard is Reid is a babysitter in addition to the captain?


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

10 bucks cash... means...
No Refunds!!



Here, have some more rum!


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Sailaway are you suggesting men of 55 need Viagra? Mind you if sea angel keeps passing out the rum the question is retorical.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Interesting stuff. His original departure date was supposed to be in 1998 with his then 26 year old third wife. She's obviously done a runner and was replaced by a Mexican architect who lasted three days on a shake down voyage and then jumped ship. 

The whole thing reeks of New Age waffle to me with a great big slice of egotist pie. What with his box of dirt which he plans to spread out on deck every now and then, to lie down on and renew his attachment to the earth. Then of course there is the small matter of covering himself in paint to do his Shamanistic dancing. This may be a cruel thing to say but he reminds me a bit of either the wannabe leader of a cult or a snake oil salesman, maybe a bit of both. whatever he is pretty damn good at conning others into supporting him. One has to admire, albeit begrudgingly, that particular ability.

There might be some concern also that he is in fact barking mad. Some of those photos on his blogg remind me a tad of the look in the eye of a small terrier just before it gets eaten by a rottweiller. You know what I mean, that old "come on then, I'll have you", despite the odds.

However there is a recurring theme that really scares the crap out your friendly old rodent and that is....now please any of you youngsters listening in it's time for you to head to bed......all clear ? Ok ! Here goes and I warn you be prepared to be shocked....it's bean sprouts. Yes kiddies, Bean Sprouts. Tubs of the bloody things. BSs morning noon and night, every day for three years. Blech !

I tell you what. We have a lot to thank the hippies for but don't forget they also gave us bad acid, inagaddadavida, 20 minute drum solos and much more for which they will be rightly condemned but perhaps forgiven in light of the drugs but the buggers also gave the western world Bean Sprouts and for that they should be driven into the sea. Sprouts are proof positive that God either does not exist, he hates the sight of us or he has a worse sense of humour than some Wombats I could mention. 

Angel ? Would you be so kind as to pass the Rum ?

PS - earlier on I described his ship as a timber gaff shcooner. That was incorrect, she is in fact steel and fibreglass. Thankfully.

PPS - the delightful Ms Wombat has taken a peek over my shoulder at this and reckons that while most of you would realise that I am somewhat out of touch with the real world (did I say delightful ?) many folk in touch with the aforementioned real world actually like beansprouts. Yeah right. Pull the other one.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yes dear wombat you are delightfully out of touch with reality! (G) Nevertheless your "new age" comments are well made even though I have yet to see any crystals dangling from the tell tales! 
Despite his personal picadillos...the capt. does seem to be a reasonably competent sailor and she seems to be smart and of a good nature even when seasick. 
It kind of reminds me of the Medical shows we have on TV here. I watch them to see what the next baffling case will be and how the great doctors will diagnose and treat them. The admiral watches them to see the human drama unfold. Seems like the 1000days (or some fraction thereof!) will have something for everyone!! (g)


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

8 track version only of Iron Butterfly if you please, I agree, 10 bucks, cash! bean sprouts. Mary, Joey and baby Jesus, this boyz brain is fried. (its only a flesh wound)


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wombat,
While agreeing whole-heartedly with your post I think you are mistaking 1960's Timothy Leary inspired hornswoggle for 1980's New Age claptrap! Mind you, they do seem indecipherably similar. But there is a generation of difference in the adherents, for the most part. Then again, allowing for the possibility of zero intellectual development over a span of twenty years, it's certainly possible that one could have dropped a decade or so, and woken up in the eighties and melded right in with the new age. Either way it's a pot of beanwater.

Beansprout consumption would certainly be in my top ten societal determinates that either the end was near, or, at least, the end of life as we know it. Consider all of the examinations we could eliminate with one simple question, "do you eat bean sprouts?" The SAT, any professional exam where the licensee has a responsibility involving the public welfare, and maybe even the Minnesota Multiphasic Personality exam.(g) I have sailed with these people, for six months at a time, and they do not get better the further offshore. Terminal weirdness is not a desirable quality in a shipmate and has a shrinking effect on even 1000 foot freighters. I think my ten bucks is safe.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

tdw said:


> Angel ? Would you be so kind as to pass the Rum ?


Be glad to! 
(Gets two water glasses, sets them up on the table. Opens finest new bottle of Rum and pours generously into both. Caps bottle, leaves it on the table and says...)
This is for you and Ms Wombat and remember, there's more where that came from!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sailaway...what a hoot! 
I do believe that we are are seeing the third iteration of the 60's in the present decade with some of the global warming/PETA crowd ...and Ms. Crowe (formerly Ms. Armstrong) this past week has perhaps formulated the new question of the age... "How many squares of TP do you use?"....to which the only proper and politically correct answer is..."It depends on how many bean sprouts I've eaten!"
One can only speculate on the stash of TP the "1000dayers" are carrying... or perhaps they will be weaving the beansprouts into macrame sheets of suitable dimensions and then composting them.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

ROFLMAO

I love this place

Cam the pc response should be be how much can the joker valve handle.

Are they goin to have immunity challanges, I can't wait to see who gets voted off the Island first 
I wonder if they have a pistol with one shot hanging on the bulkhead?
Will girle shoot man, man shoot girle, girle shoot girle, or man shoot man?
The suspense is killing me

Hey I would actually turn on my T.V. to see that one. 
A dozen people on a schooner for a thousand days. WHO will break first? 
The loosers get put into open life boats with sextant, chart, compass, clock, dirt and sprouts. If they make landfall they get to come back from the dead in the double jeopardy round.

Excuse me while I head to the copyright office.$$$$$$$$


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

SS, you're on to something. Give the losers a blender and an empty ice tray too.


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

Fletcher Christian beat you to it today in 1789.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I guess that makes John Adams the Ultimate Survivor, especially with the local women. What were their age differences? Anyone?, Bueller?


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

so did shackelton later on, seems we are doomed to repeat history anyway why not make a buck off it I can see the Bud ads already


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful post Sway. 

Soul Searcher, Bud goes best with Bean Sprouts ? (Horror of horrors.)


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey if your going to eat tasteless food you may as well wash it down with tastless beer They do have the best commercials though.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

soul searcher said:


> Hey if your going to eat tasteless food you may as well wash it down with tastless beer They do have the best commercials though.


Don't get Bud in the Land of Oz so raced off to the Bud website to check out ads. Got distracted by the swimsuit issue. What was that about wanting a 23 year old ? Oh, sorry , wrong thread.

My one time local in Sydney , now sadly modernised and slicked up beyond redemption, used to have various US beer ad posters on the walls. From memory it was the Millers wimmin wot unsettled a younger and more impressionable wombat.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

You've got Bud there. They just call it Fosters and package it differently. Same bathwater.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> You've got Bud there. They just call it Fosters and package it differently. Same bathwater.


Even Fosters is not as lacking in taste and alcoholic content as Bud.

Interestingly enough Fosters is not all that popular in Oz, at least in the north eastern states of Queensland and NSW. Of the pubs in our near vicinity I can't think of any that serve the muck. While the name is well known the beer itself is sold (and brewed) more outside of Oz than in. (Maybe different story in Victoria (State) but even there I believe VB is more popular than Fosters.)


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

tdw said:


> Don't get Bud in the Land of Oz so raced off to the Bud website to check out ads. Got distracted by the swimsuit issue. What was that about wanting a 23 year old ? Oh, sorry , wrong thread.
> quote]
> 
> If I could ever figure out how to attatch I would love to let you see the funniest Bud Light commercial clip I have ever seen. It's called Quick Wedding and OMG I think it's quicker than a Tx Shotgun Wedding! LMAO.
> ...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bwalker42 said:


> tdw said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get Bud in the Land of Oz so raced off to the Bud website to check out ads. Got distracted by the swimsuit issue. What was that about wanting a 23 year old ? Oh, sorry , wrong thread.
> ...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

tdw said:


> bwalker42 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, what was I thinking. It was the right thread after all.
> ...


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a colleague from Sweden (and yes she is blond, please stop drilling) and this is what she said about American beer: 
American beer is like making love in the canoe - 
(Fuc*ing close to water).
And it is really hard to get decent beer there.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Getting back on topic for a momnt...has anyone seen anything elsewhere about the 1000days voyage. There has been no report on their site since Friday AM and the tracking thing is down. Wondering if there might be a problem.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Getting back on topic for a momnt...has anyone seen anything elsewhere about the 1000days voyage. There has been no report on their site since Friday AM and the tracking thing is down. Wondering if there might be a problem.


She's killed him and fed him to the sharks already? Damn, I'm out $10.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

So what are the favorite Brand Mini Brewery in The land of OZ????????? New law passed in SC previously beer could only be 5.9% alcohol.................... Now unlimited so the Specialty Brew pubs and shops are celebrating with 22% brews SCARY for all those skippers having their solo brew while out in the hot sun.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

TSteele65 said:


> She's killed him and fed him to the sharks already? Damn, I'm out $10.


(gets water glass and pours generously..)

Don't take it so hard..
here have some Rum  !!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

So....this looser and his "2 plastic bag ugly" bimbo still floating????

I'd figure she'd freak out due to loss of iPod, and he would have hung her on mast by now....

7 days already....lost my bet...I said 4 days!!!


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

bwalker42 said:


> (gets water glass and pours generously..)
> 
> Don't take it so hard..
> here have some Rum  !!


That makes me wonder - was rum on their provisions list?


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

tomaz_423 said:


> I have a colleague from Sweden (and yes she is blond, please stop drilling) and this is what she said about American beer:
> American beer is like making love in the canoe -
> (Fuc*ing close to water).
> And it is really hard to get decent beer there.


Wrong!!
Years ago this was not funny and too true but today, there are many beers here to stack up to the european & canadian imports. Actually some of those eu beers that I used to like are now "skunky" to me...if you know what I mean. Heineken is first to come to mind.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Badg


I had a Flat Tyre with my friend Charlie, and a few Amber Bocks..and Its true, they (you Americans) are getting better at making beer.

The problem is you have 4 good beers and 40 **** beers, we have 40 good beers and 4 **** beers.

That's why I drink wine!!


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

I'll not pass on a good bottle of wine but there are 100's of good beers here now. Most are localized though and the big dogs continue to pump out the kaka.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually I had a very nice californian wine when in Colorado, that wasn't too bad either...better than a lot of the stuff French and Spain sell as "excellent" wine...

Once in Aspen, I had a beer from a local brewry called Flying Dog, pretty nasty stuff, but you could get it at different stages of brew. Drank some from a place in Pueblo that was similar...but not as good.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

camaraderie said:


> Getting back on topic for a momnt...has anyone seen anything elsewhere about the 1000days voyage. There has been no report on their site since Friday AM and the tracking thing is down. Wondering if there might be a problem.


It seems that stormy weather kept them from communications for a couple of days.....

(gives cam a bottle of her finest rum)
yeah, I heard you were a bottle tipper


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

A fairly obvious question-and-answer from their blog, but it still creeps me out:



> And did you have to take precautions to avoid an unwanted pregnancy while you're away?
> 
> A. Yes. We're very careful about that and are using two forms of birth control. It's just one more thing that we have to be aware of and take preventative action against.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

The methods she uses are:

1) He's too old to do it and risking me getting pregnant....
2) "other hole" sex...
3) I run faster than he does....and swim too...
4) I bit his balls off when he was sleeping....
5) I have too much body hair, he never gets excited....
6) I'm so ugly, his "albatross" died.....
7) I never remove my panty hose.....
8) When he's horny I have headaches....
9) I give him 7UP and crackers when he wants "some"..
10) really we're so stupid in wasting 1000 days of our lifes, that we aren't sure how to screw!!!!

But this is how I feel about this thread....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

So what are the names or brands of some Portugese beers and maybe even a distributor and for god sakes we'll try to upgrade!!!! Maybe even the name of your favorite RED wine NOT WHINE


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Portuguese Beers:

SAGRES you need to insert your date of birth, they make 10 different beers from lagers to ales

SUPER BOCK, best Portuguese beer
CINTRA Very very fine beer

As for the wines:

Here are a few labels I have here in my cellar:

BORBA
MOUCHÃO
DÃO
FREI JOÃO
MONTE VELHO
PERIQUITA
LOIOS
QUINTA DA AVELEDA
REGUENGOS
CARTAXO
HERDADE DO ESPORÃO
PALMELA

Check this thread


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*...............*


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Lady....you're nuts.....and what's with this french wine crap???

This is SAILNET, not a bar....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Mad Dog 20/20 anyone??


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Mad Dog 20/20 anyone??


Not since college, thank God...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My favorite wine.......... Boone's Farm.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

conrat66 said:


> So what are the favorite Brand Mini Brewery in The land of OZ????????? New law passed in SC previously beer could only be 5.9% alcohol.................... Now unlimited so the Specialty Brew pubs and shops are celebrating with 22% brews SCARY for all those skippers having their solo brew while out in the hot sun.


To be honest I'm not a beer connoiseur. The most notable of the smaller breweries in Oz would be Coopers in South Australia. Then there are also Redoak, Little Creatures and James Squire.

I confess I mainly drink Becks exept on the boat when I really like drinking Asahi. Don't know why but Asahi just seems to go down a treat when out on the briney.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

I was only playing,


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Alex

Why is not Rose Matuse on your list, beautiful drop.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Alex
> 
> Why is not Rose Matuse on your list, beautiful drop.


Simon,

RUN FOR YOUR LIFE !


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Actually Giu has probably never tasted Mateus Rose. You see the Portuguese only export their good stuff and the locals can't buy it there. Apparently the Mateus winery does not feel the local population could appeciate such a fine vintage. Asking Gui about fine wine is like asking him "what's a good boom to buy?" (G)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

> camaraderie Actually Giu has probably never tasted Mateus Rose. You see the Portuguese only export their good stuff and the locals can't buy it there. Apparently the Mateus winery does not feel the local population could appeciate such a fine vintage. Asking Gui about fine wine is like asking him "what's a good boom to buy?" (G)


Funny!!!! I can see a photoshop coming!!

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info from Portugal Interesting 16 to view the sites. Is there a legal drinking age in Portugal Thank You !!!!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

conrat66 said:


> Thanks for the info from Portugal Interesting 16 to view the sites. Is there a legal drinking age in Portugal Thank You !!!!!


If I'm not mistaken the legal age for alcohol purchase in Portugal and Spain is 16. Everywhere else in Europe it varies from no minimum wage up to 20 in Norway. In most countries it is either 16 or 18. Many european countries also have no mimimum on consumption (very often limited to wine) but do have on purchase and spirits.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Twelve days and still both alive. She's even made it out of the hatch and onto the deck and just to prove that he's a total dick he's patching the sails with heart haped cutouts for effs sake.

(Oi Wombat, BHls are not supposed to be this cycnical !)


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

What the f88k are they doing....... here's an extract of their blog.



“The sun reflected off the ocean behind so strongly that I could scarcely gaze upon the white shimmering liquid. It was a raucous ride on the cockpit table. I gripped the edge so I wouldn't go sliding off in a hurry. I had just washed my hair, but I gladly allowed it to become salt encrusted yet again. The roaring wind, the white-topped crashing sapphire and the almost steady rainbow portside made me feel exuberant and I grinned ear to ear.”


--Soanya


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> What the f88k are they doing....... here's an extract of their blog.
> 
> "The sun reflected off the ocean behind so strongly that I could scarcely gaze upon the white shimmering liquid. It was a raucous ride on the cockpit table. I gripped the edge so I wouldn't go sliding off in a hurry. I had just washed my hair, but I gladly allowed it to become salt encrusted yet again. The roaring wind, the white-topped crashing sapphire and the almost steady rainbow portside made me feel exuberant and I grinned ear to ear."
> 
> --Soanya


Well if all else fails there is a career as a scriptwriter in the porn industry.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

conrat66 said:


> Thanks for the info from Portugal Interesting 16 to view the sites. Is there a legal drinking age in Portugal Thank You !!!!!


Well legaly the age in Portugal is 16, but if parents allow they can drink. Mc Donalds etc. serve beer and wine, but don't sell it to the kids, no one checks anyway, but they don't sell, and kids don't ask. Simple.

We have never had alchool laws, until a few years back, because of EU recommendations, the laws are in force, but not checked...

Kids DO NOT ask for alchool here, its the way it is. Its the Mum and Dad that have the responsability to teach the kids how to drink.

You can drink at work also, here...no one will say a thing...

We sell beers and wine at the Malls, Gas Stations, even in my son's school canteen, etc.

Never saw drunk kids or people drunk at work...when its part of your education it becomes a normal controled thing, rather than forbiding it ,and becoming "wanted fruit"....then everuone wants to overdo it, just because of it....

I see that in the US a lot...when I tell people about we not having the alchool limitations you guys have...instantly the guys go YEAHHH HUUHUHU lets get drunk....then I say...see...that is why you can't drink anymore....you guys don't know where the brake pedal is!!!

You guys in the US don't know when to stop....that is what I see...and I see you have that problem with Sex also, and your exagerated fake Sexual morality....

We drink to enjoy and part of a 2000 year old culture, most people in the US drink to socialize, get laid, relax and as a vice that has long time ago lost its fun.....

I was ata a Bar once and had 4 of your beers..then someone told me I should not drink more or I would get drunk!!!!! this is real...

Back home people would just say...Why wouldn't you????


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow. Portugal sounds better all the time, a lot like Italy as far a those kind of customs go.
I just got home from work this AM. Down the street from the firehouse is a group of bars and restaurants. The whole corner was packed last night with people celebrating Cinco De Mayo. Or, more properly, I should say, a bunch of young, rich, white kids celebrating Cinco De Drinko. And who is serving them drinks and making them dinner? You guessed it, the real people that should be celebrating. I have to admit, I was a young stupid american at one point and I would drink for any reason. I learned at a young age that it was the thing to do, get a fake ID and start getting drunk just because I wasn't supposed to.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

BF...I told you before....pack your **** and move...

By the way, our fireman and firefighters are not compensated..they are not a profession...its volunteer work.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I retire in 12 years. Max will be in college, or working, or in jail, and then I am out of here! So, I have 12 years to figure out where I will go. I would go now, but my son and my job are both too awesome to give up.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Off course, I know...

By the way, school here is free, including University, (but need good grades to get in)...but free.

You can make some decent money here if you're a good firefighter, with the companies that work in that line of business...

Think again....in 12 years I might have sold my boat and changed it 2 times....maybe by then I will have a Swan 45!!!!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Swan 45? Is that some kind of RV?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhh yes...SWAN...the KING of RV's.....

Fast, beautifull, rapid, amazing...soothing, calm....ahhhhh the road, the dirt...the smell...the vomit....hiway 66...ahhh RV....my dream.....

Problem is...I drive 1.5 hours I am in Spain, and in 6 hours in France!!!!!!!

Screw RV......


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Theres one right behind me in the marina, a brand new one, not a 45, but close. Amazing boats. I don't know weather to laugh or cry when I look at it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

cry with joy...which one is it????


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure which one it is. I have to go get a closer look, its on another dock, but its unmistakable. Probably 40 or 42'.

Well, it looks like our friends just weathered a good storm, but she still can't walk on the deck!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

The smallest they make now is the 42 Club sailor. My boat is very very similar to this one.

Then MY DREAM.. the 45

Here go there and drool....best boat in the whole World....(except some of the Riechel Pugh boats, pheraps)


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

NICE! Thats not the model, though. Must be a little older, looks like the 40/156.

I like the new 46, more my style.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

This one???


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, thats the one. I thought they made a more recent version of the 42? But it must be the 44' I am thinking of. I don't think the slip is big enough for a 44, so i would say it is the older 40. I don't like the interior as much as I like the exterior. It is a truly stunning design. I will check it out tomorrow and bring back the verdict, maybe even a photo, ooooooo 
Adios for now, time for tee-ball practice.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Giu, you make a good point about the cultural differences pertaining to booze and sex. But if we made the changes in our culture to be as yours is and allow people to be responsible for their actions (the resulting "thinning the herd" might be beneficial) the asswipes of society would no longer have an excuse for being an asswipe (addicted to sex, c'mon). Nobody is responsible for their own actions here because everybody has a vice and behind that is big business in the treatment of said vices. Society here is becoming more asinine by the day, for the first time in my life I find myself considering living in another part of the world.


Oh yeah, the poetic blog entries and heart shaped sail patches are perfect. This voyage will be paradise regardless of what happens.

Oh, a collision with a freighter last night...how many days now?


----------



## superdave (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anybody have the site link for the blog that this couple is keeping? I can't find them now that the yahoo link from the beginning of the thread stopped working...

The term "fabulous disaster" comes to mind, and I find myself unable to look away from this train wreck...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

They collided with a freighter!!!! 
1000days.net - Home


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

bent the bow sprit, Wonder which way, port or starboard.

I hate to sound like this but do remember the movie with the little kid that could see ghosts and bruce willis was trying to help him?


I see Dumb people.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

He is repairing the “mast top pulley” on day 10. I would have thought that with any real experience he would know the right names for the parts of the boat. Also tearing a sail while reefing doesn’t instill confidence in his skill either. And hitting a “freighter vessel” on day 15 doesn’t speak well of his skill or his knowledge of maritime terms.
I wish him luck and I think he needs all the luck he can get,
Robert Gainer


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

If you read the blog, it's pretty obvious this guy isn't playing with a full deck. First he gets chased out of a live-fire area (hello, Coast Guard Notice to Mariners?), then he talks about them both sleeping through the night with the lights off...and now he gets clipped by a freighter at night, supposedly while he was on watch (yeah right - any bets he was running dark again?). At this rate, they'll be dead before the third week. 

I wonder if the girl has realized she's stuck on-board with a complete moron yet.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Robert-

I think you're being very generous and kind to him.

*Umm... *I haven't seen the details on the collision, but last I checked, freighters were rather large vessels, and not seeing one in time to avoid it is generally very poor seamanship, _*especially if you're committed to staying at sea for another 985 days.*_

Fortunately, I think the gods still watch over fools...and he may well qualify. From what I've read thus far, he's going to need all the luck he can get...and so is she...



Tartan34C said:


> He is repairing the "mast top pulley" on day 10. I would have thought that with any real experience he would know the right names for the parts of the boat. Also tearing a sail while reefing doesn't instill confidence in his skill either. And hitting a "freighter vessel" on day 15 doesn't speak well of his skill or his knowledge of maritime terms.
> I wish him luck and I think he needs all the luck he can get,
> Robert Gainer


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Look I know this could sound awfully bitchy but why do I get the feeling that they ran into the freighter and not the other way round ? 

Their damage is consistent with that scenario whereas if the freighter hit them then they have escaped with comparatively minor damage.

We'll see I guess but things are looking less than bright.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I would have to say that BOTH he and the freighter are at fault. If anything, the freighter is MORE at fault as sail has right of way.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sail may have right of way, but a freighter has right of weight, and can be a very difficult beastie to turn or slow down... granted, that wouldn't be an issue if they had been keeping a proper watch...but maybe they weren't. In any case, the COLREGS say that both would be to blame, since *the ultimate responsibility of the captains are to avoid a collision* regardless of who has right of way...


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Listening to the audio conversation reminds me of the type of customer who usually calls me late on a saturday afternoon. They have spent the day trying to prime their pump, or something else with their well, and have no knowledge of what they are about. Now the day is waning and they have no water. So they call me up, because we offer 24 hr service, and, while they do not want to pay me to come out, they feel it quite appropriate for me to educate them for free on what to do. I try to accomodate somewhat, as my services are expensive, although they are usually way in over their heads.

The guy sounds like somebody who's got a buddy who sails who said, "thousand days at sea? sure, no problem. any trouble, just ring me up." The audio was so painful to listen to I couldn't endure all of it. Somewhere between having no head stays and the jib is still flogging about, I had to stop.

The damn fool probably didn't see the ship because he's probably flitting about, in and out of the cabin, ruining whatever night vision he might have developed. His last thought, before the crunch, was probably, "boy the sky is awfully dark ahead, I can't even see the horizon." The side of a container ship, when viewed from close aboard on a small vessel, tends to blot out the sky and appears as a massive black wall. Counterintuitively, it isn't until one looks up that visual perspective is restored and the realization that something very large is in front of you.


The wombat is no doubt correct. The only possible way the ship could have hit him, and cause the damage mentioned, was if the ship was making a hard over turn to miss him and struck him on the swing. More likely is the thought that Captain Oblivious simply sailed into the side of the ship. Even more likely is the possibility that he made some type of course change to sail into the ship. If the merchant ship thought he was going to clear, he might not have altered course. Even more likely are a range of suppositions as to why the merchant ship did not see him.

I made the bet that they wouldn't see Suez astern. It now appears that that wager is, at a minimum, alphabetically challenged. 'S' is way down the alphabet. What's the closest haven, beginning with the letter 'A'? Azores? Questionable at best.

I'm also beginning to think that his vast experience at sea consisted of reading the Hornblower series in one sitting. Ahem.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

They are on record as having turned off their nav lights at night and not keeping a proper watch. I'd reckon that might get the freighter skipper off the hook. All seems a bit quiet and sheepish if they were in the right.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Ummm, uhhh, theres no way I can say this without sounding cranky.

Piss and moan all you want, this guy has got a hot wahini on his hole in the water, and they're out there, they're sailing. They're likely to be at it for a good long time.
If not, oh well, he got "that"far. 
I venture to say that he's gone a good deal further with that new-boot doll than any of us have. Give the devil his due. If I could trade places with him today, sell the farm maw I ain't comin' back. 

Ok, so the idjit runs in to a big-azzboat, ever stop to think of what "they" might have been doing at the time? A bent bowsprit isn't so bad, considering, eh? 

I don't care if he makes his sail repairs look like a monkeys butt, do they work? so far, yup... 

Look, when I was 37, I was MARRIED to a 24 yr old Canuck with a Masters in history and MBA. Hotter than a habenero fart she was. The whole deal lasted less than 2 yrs but I wouldn't have traded the experience for anything. Ok, the day i found out she was preggers with MY lawyers kid, that sucked, but thems the breaks... oh well. 

Leave the horn dog be.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Without denigrating CP's point in any way, if they continue to keep getting in close quarters situations with ships, they won't be at it a good long time.(G)


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL, thats a given


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Apologies if these links have already been shared. I'm too lazy to drag through 20 pages of sailnet drivel.

WEDDINGS: VOWS; Laurence Guillen and Reid Stowe - New York Times

ESPN.com - E-Ticket: Long Days' Journey To Nowhere by Nik Kleinberg


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've stayed out of this thread, trying to figure out what was the problem?

I don't think there's anything wrong with 24 year olds, although a little old. The big problem is having to act like you're listening to them when you don't have a clue what the hell they're talking about.

Was it Aristotle who set the ideal marriage age for a man at 37 and to a woman of 18?


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Direct quote from the ESPN article above.

"Smashing into ships while asleep? A collision avoidance radar system will sound a beep when a ship enters his vicinity.

Sleeping through that beep? No chance. Stowe is so sensitive to the smallest changes on his boat that even the slightest shift in wind direction would cause him to awaken. "


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Tenuki...in his phone conversation he says he hasn't been able to getthe CARD saytem to work. How does a freighter not see a steel hulled 70 ft. schooner?? Yes...both vessels are to blame...I would imagine that Maersk captain has some 'splainin' to do when he hits port.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I couldn't give a flying **** as to his bed partners, his boat, his vision, whatever, but I do reserve the right to laugh at the silly ***** if I want to.

Without doubt the guy has the experience, seems to have the knowledge certainly has the grit but he still comes across as the nautical equivalent of a dumb blonde at worst or a silly old aging hippy at best.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

He is on record as hoving too so they can have a good sleep!
He turns of the power yet has three, sea motion power generators! 
He is in the shipping lanes! 
A freighter Zooms past and clips his bow sprit! 
When the girl comes out she likes it on the cockpit table, with the wind in her hair!

Is this really happening or is this CAPRICORN ONE on the ocean.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> He is on record as hoving too so they can have a good sleep!
> He turns of the power yet has three, sea motion power generators!
> He is in the shipping lanes!
> A freighter Zooms past and clips his bow sprit!
> ...


I like it on the cockpit table with the wind in my hair as well, but not after having my bowsprit bent by a passing steamer. 

ps - I'm with you Sway re the audio.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

tdw said:


> I like it on the cockpit table with the wind in my hair as well, but not after having my bowsprit bent by a passing steamer.


   , I ain't even going to comment on that one

ok, I lied, they say if it last more than 36 hrs, you should go see a doctor, but I guess grinding it on the side of a passing frighter works too


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> , I ain't even going to comment on that one
> 
> ok, I lied, they say if it last more than 36 hrs, you should go see a doctor, but I guess grinding it on the side of a passing frighter works too


Whatever grinds your gristle. (What in heavens name does that mean you stupid rodent). Ah gee, it's Monday evening and I've been off to the local for a beer or ten and the London Times cryptic crossword. If I actually make it through this post , ignore anything I say thereafter as the rambling of a troubled mind. Have you ever done the Times Xword ? No bloody wonder I have a troubled mind.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

OK. We read he has excellent vision: "I am repairing a mast top pulley. The pin that sheaves roll on was slipping out. *Like a hawk*, I spotted it from the deck and immediately went after it with a hammer..")
We read also: "Smashing into ships while asleep? A collision avoidance radar system will sound a beep when a ship enters his vicinity. 
*Sleeping through that beep? No chance*. Stowe is so sensitive to the smallest changes on his boat that even the slightest shift in wind direction would cause him to awaken."

This is what might have happen: 
They are both down below ...
The radar goes Bip, Bip Bip
Reid: Dear, I must stop now, .. Eee .. ear, The ship is coming....
Soanya: Oooh, Oooh, I don't care if a ship is coming, do not stop now, Ohh, becaue I am coming ... ... Ohh, Ohh,


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

> To survive for 1,000 days without a stop on terra firma, he'll need provisions of ark-like proportions. He'll have 1,400 gallons of water stored in four separate tanks built beneath the floorboards of the living quarters in the center of the boat, and he'll replenish that supply by putting out a large tarp to catch all the water he can when it rains.
> Freshly grown alfalfa sprouts will be the key to Stowe's diet
> 
> To feed his 140-horsepower Detroit Diesel motor, he'll fill 'er up to the tune of 500 gallons of diesel fuel. A ton of coal and a ton of wood, to enable the burning of the coal, will be brought aboard for heating and cooking purposes. He'll also be loading up on 500 pounds each of pasta, rice and oats, several hundred pounds of dried fruit and vegetables and 15 cases of peanut butter.


Hmm... 1400 gallons of water = 11,200 lbs. approximately. 500 gallons of diesel = 4,000 lbs. 4,000 lbs of coal and wood, and 1,500 lbs. of pasta, rice and oats. 300 lbs. of dried fruit and 720 lbs. of Peanut Butter (15 cases, 24 jars per case, 32 oz. per jar). That's 21,720 lbs of food, water and fuel. I haven't seen specs for his 70' boat, but that's still a lot of weight for even a 70' boat... and doesn't even count the other food stores that he must have.

Hasn't he heard of a water maker? Granted, they're not completely reliable, but having one aboard would make more sense than being dependent on catching rain IMHO. *Unless his tanks are a hell of a lot better than the ones on most boats, I can see the water supply going bad before he has a chance to use 1400 gallons.

edit: *Apparently, they do have a RO watermaker aboard...but how will they power it?? Relying solely on solar power to keep the battery banks charged up is probably wishful thinking, unless his solar array is bigger than the one on CruisingDad's boat. I didn't see any massive solar panel arrays in any of the photos of the boat, and didn't see any mention of hydro or wind generators.

Also, he's going to be at sea for 1000 days... he has 4000 lbs. of cooking/heating fuel. *Does he honestly think he can make do with only 4 lbs. of fuel a day???* Sounds a bit low to me. While it might be sufficient in the warmer climates, I doubt it is enough in the cooler latitudes which he will eventually get to, unless he plans on just circling the tropics for two-and-a-half years.

1.5 lbs. of uncooked rice, oats and pasta per day... that's a lot of food IMHO... A 12 oz. box of pasta feeds eight people or more. I also hope he stocked up on vitamins... scurvy and malnutrition are still going to be problems he'll face..and it doesn't sound like he's got all that much in the way of fresh or dried fruits or vegetables... you can't survive on just pasta, rice and oats for 1000 days... Unless they plan on fishing a lot, getting sufficient protein is also going to be a problem. Automated fish traps aren't really an ideal solution, especially in the middle of the ocean.

I'm surprised to see that a very large quantity of beans wasn't listed among the provisions. Beans are one of the few good sources of protein in the vegetable world... and dried beans keep for a long, long time. Also, I hope he's got a lot of salt, pepper and other spices and herbs tucked away inside the boat. Otherwise, the menu is going to suck.

His website/blog is awfully commercialized... _You too can be an admiral for a mere $500-1000 donation._ Personally, I see this as a fairly selfish and self-aggrandizing way to get attention. I don't see it serving any real purpose other than indulging this man's ego.

Of course, at the rate they're going, I doubt that they'll make it 1000 days at sea.... *colliding with something before you've been out a month is really not a good sign of you ability to succeed at making it 1000 days at sea without serious mishap. *


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Sailingdog

I tell you, its capricorn one. 

QUOTE ' What kind of computer and net connection do you have? How do you generate electricity?
A. We don't have internet access. We send email via data packets over satellite. Our main form of harnessing energy is solar panels, but we also have 3 back-up generators that work with the motion of the sailing boat. See our earlier blogs from January and February to learn more.
END QUOTE



do you have any idea what he means by " motion generators" .


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

This whole thing, in my book, is still a lot of bulshit, propaganda, and Andropause symptoms, (from him) together with a lack of objective, no sense of future and premature childish impulses (from her).

This is not going to end well, and I am already starting to fell sorry for the girl and the way she is waisting her youth...as for him...screw him....I don't give a rat's ass for the crap he claims as "previous experience"...

This is a second meaning stunt...if only I could find what is his real objective.....


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't see how he's seriously going to make a go of this with his rigging all messed up in the first two weeks. He needs to put in to port for repairs and start over. 

Of course, there's the high likelyhood of the GF jumping ship if they even get within sight of land.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not defending this at all. But...

I saw where he's got 4 gen sets, (Our charging system has a lot of redundancies in it because it’s the electricity that powers our navigation, communication, and tracking unit. If one part breaks down, we have to have something else that will do the same job. We know it does work, with the exception of a few glitches that will soon be resolved, because we have been using only boat power for three full months now and never missed shore power) Phasor marine plus spares. plus solar, plus wind, plus "The Schooner Anne is employing their 305-I, the world's premier Permanent Magnet Alternator, to generate high amperage from low RPM "freewheeling"on her propshaft without engine power". "The shaft generator is a low rev generator hooked from a fan belt to a big grooved wheel on the shaft. While sailing, the propeller shaft will normally be locked into place so that it doesn't move. The solar panels have proved themselves over the last seven months giving us all the power we needed even through the low sun of winter. So the small and large shaft generators are back-ups. We tested its electrical charge by spinning the propeller shaft with the motor. When we want to use them and the schooner is sailing fast enough, we belt one or the other generator up and take the brake off the shaft. On a test sail we will be able to determine what speed we need in order to use the generators."

(check out his sponsors page)

food... :Our diet consists of mostly rice and beans, pasta and sauce, dried fruits, sprout salads, and salt fish. " Theres a pic somewhere on this site of them sealing the stores. 

Don't under estimate this schmo. He built this tub. Its 70 ft long. specs say 60 tons... I dunno if that can be correct, but gawd, thats a boat and a half. He took it on a mucking about tour of Antarctica for 6 months. 
One of his voyages was from Hawaii to New Zealand. he's either very lucky, or not all that articulate and a decent skipper... 

Cut the guy some slack for running into a freighter, He said they both had their lights on for chris'sake it COULD have been worse, he was "gettin some" but all he did was bend a bow sprit. 

As far as the navy thing goes, big deal, makes for better conversation on the site.
Last I knew, the Navy doesn't publish that they're going to be blowing stuff up in an area till the last minute and a half. So on one hand he get heat for not having his radio on (conserving juice?) on the other hand he gets heat for "not knowing". 

Commercial? Hell yea its commercial. If I can get some fun tickets that way, sign my happy ass up too. 

some history of the guy:
"At the age of 19, he tacked together a 27-foot plywood catamaran and shepherded it across the Atlantic twice. After eventually wending back to his parents' summer home in Ocean Isle Beach, North Carolina, he spent a year and a half in their yard bringing to life his personal vision of the ultimate deep-ocean sailing ship. He launched the result in 1978, named it Anne (after his mother), and has lived aboard it ever since."" ... the 60-ton steel-and-fiberglass schooner is unlikely to set any speed records."
"Stowe has taken the little ship to Antarctica, around Cape Horn, and last year, on a successful 100-day trial run for his Mars Odyssey."

I can imagine a book deal, movie deal, National Geographic might be interested too. NASA has one eye on them for their selfish purposes too. 

As far as it being self-serving and all of that... Sure it is, why wouldn't it be? Why do you bluewater boys have to go to the Bahamas and all points "out there"? It certainly isn't because you can't find other modes of transportation. You do it because YOU WANT TO. 
Giu, you built a boat too, why? 'cuz you wanted to. So, you opened up your wallet, got dirty and did it. Why? Nothing out there served YOUR purpose. 

I'm not saying this guy is the brightest bunny in the forest, but geez, give them a break. They're givin' it a shot. They're going for it. Whats the worst that could happen? They die? Got news for ya, we're all gonna do that. Some sooner than others. They fail? At least they tried. I give the guy a lot of credit for having the hair to do what he wants. He may not be Nimitz, Magellen, Lewis & Clark, Hudson, Leif Ericson, Cousteau any of the hundreds of others. He may just be the Man from La Mancha, but he's out there, chasing his own windmills and I take my hat off to him. (and the hottie) 

ok, maybe I am defending the guy a little .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Sailingdog
> 
> I tell you, its capricorn one.
> do you have any idea what he means by " motion generators" .


Perpetual motion machines?? 

Obviously, they're not standard towed water generators... since he would probably have called them that in that case... but considering that he has like 30 years of sailing experience and doesn't know a masthead sheave is called a sheave... you have to wonder what other gaps of knowledge the man has missing.

I wonder if the people who are sponsoring the floating circus are entitled to a refund should he not make it the 1000 days as promised. If not, they should be.


----------



## h16Sailor (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok 15 days out (ish) and he's hit a commercial Ship and survived! 
his mast head 'thingy' was / is broken ...
My question: What is he going to hit next / what is the major catastrophe which is going to cause him to return to port? 
Hitting a partially sunken container, attack by an Iceberg or ??? What do you think?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> Giu, you built a boat too, why? 'cuz you wanted to. So, you opened up your wallet, got dirty and did it. Why? Nothing out there served YOUR purpose.


Paul,

You're right, about everything you said, the only difference is.... I just don't drag people behind me to do what I want....and you may say she is free willing to do so, she is old enough....NO SHE IS NOT...she has absolutely no idea what to do in a storm, or how to return should the idiot fall in the water...and whatever he will do that will be a major screwup (they could be dead if the ship hit them in the middle), that I am sure he will do, should she survive, it will be engraved in the head of this young lady forever!!!! That's my point...its a waste of youth....

What he is doing dragging this girl is presuming on a friendship...I don't do that..


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Giu, 
you ever try to tell a woman what to do? How'd that work for ya? 
Youth is wasted on the young.
If I even think about "instructing" the cuban, well, my wig has enough dents in it already, no thanks.
She'll do exactly as she pleases, and God forbid you say "you can't do that, you'll get into trouble' ensures that that particular little thing will be done, much to the delight of her telling me to piss off

Yea, there are perils, No, she has no sweet clue as to what she's in for, from the looks of it, he's tried this with other chicklets in the past. 
He seems adept at getting "companions" for his dreams. If it doesn't work, oh well thats the way the monkey flys.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> Giu,
> you ever try to tell a woman what to do? How'd that work for ya?
> Yea, there are perils, No, she has no sweet clue as to what she's in for, from the looks of it, he's tried this with other chicklets in the past.
> He seems adept at getting "companions" for his dreams. If it doesn't work, oh well thats the way the monkey flys.


Paul, we're both right....that's how I see it...

I still think this is a guy that needs company for "his" adventures, that has reached Andropause, and is taking advantage of an immature young girl that all she is looking for is a "good time"....

I would like to see what replies he got from older US American girls....

Kiss my ass...he would get as an answer...for this girl, seeing where she is coming from, and her origins (nothing wrong with this), she's living a dream....

I still say...waste of youth


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

_"Kiss my ass...he would get as an answer"_

I got that when I asked what she was making for dinner last night.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> _"Kiss my ass...he would get as an answer"_
> 
> I got that when I asked what she was making for dinner last night.


Paul...that's a pretty ass to kiss.....   I bet you did


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

what happens on the boat, stays on the boat.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

If he have " motion generators" he need some motion (4 to 5 knots at least to generate anything). 
OK, he have damage on board, but he is definitely not racing - in the last 10 hours he made less than 20 miles. 
On the other hand - he have time. 985 days.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

The anarchists weigh in:
From 2005;
Crazy Way to Build a Boat - Sailing Anarchy Forums

Current;
Couple Cruise for 1000 Days - Sailing Anarchy Forums

Some funny stuff, apparently some of the people have met this clown.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I just realized that his 70' schooner is a ferro-resin boat. Umm... anyone see a problem with that. Osmosis + steel = hull cracking into bit and pieces as the steel converts to rust and expands.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SD...not all boats have osmosis, and it does not attack overnight...that is almost at the end of his problem list, 


In his problem list Osmosis comes right after she loosing her mind and eating all of his socks.....and before she cutting his dick off with an icecream, while he is tied to the mast, wearing a bear mask, and dominatrix pantyhose, and a red ball stuck in his mouth....


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I just realized that his 70' schooner is a ferro-resin boat. Umm... anyone see a problem with that. Osmosis + steel = hull cracking into bit and pieces as the steel converts to rust and expands.


As someone over in SA pointed out, I'd be more concerned about the fact that those hippies who built the boat probably didn't get the Bondo to flow correctly into tighter areas.

Then again, the thing has been sitting at a NYC pier for years; if that didn't kill it, nothing will.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

ummm, now, its not ferro-cement, its steel & glass... It was built in '78, I think the boat is ok. (don't rely on SA for your facts.)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

This boat isn't brand new... it was built a pretty long time ago...and I'd imagine that the water is about to the point where it can attack the steel mesh and rebar that was used to support the resin. He's been living aboard the boat since it was built almost 30 years ago. 

CP-

Never said it was ferro-cement. Wasn't relying on SA for facts... was looking at the construction photos over on 1000days.net and some other things written about Stowe and his boat. Call it steel and glass....ferro-resin...whatever... still the same problems exist.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

If the problems haven't shown up by now... they ain't gonna.

I admit the guy is probably as loony as a sh*thouse rat. Say what you want, the tub has been floating for this long, and he's doin' it. will they make it? Probably not, 2.5 yrs is a long time, a really long time, I gotta give 'em props for pulling away from the dock.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CP...the buildng photos on his website show the hull formed out of re-bar and mesh and then plastered with either cement or resin cement...not glass and steel. 
IMHO...no reason they can't continue on if he can rig a new forestay. He made a significant mistake but damage is not the voyage ending kind if he can rig something before the next heavy weather comes through. Hurricane force winds in the Gulf Stream off NC today...if that heads his way he will have his hands full.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

1000days.net - Press

page 2 of 4 of the pdf file. 
"The Schooner Anne was designed by Reid Stowe.
She is a low-maintenance vessel designed to be
repaired at sea. Her hull is made of steel and fiberglass, with interior cabins finished in Caribbean hardwood that was salvaged after hurricane David"


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

CP, I agree with your position if I am correct in understanding you as "Good on him for going". However, the information available on Capt. Stowe, his vessel and the experiences 15 days into the voyage allow for numerous and forthcoming criticism that I feel is deserved of the Capt. There have been some decisions and actions that can and are being considered questionable at best...and possibly devastating in the worst case scenario. I believe that it is the lofty ambitions combined with bad decisions and poor planning and method utilized by Capt. Stowe that are creating such the stir both here and SA. Do I want the voyage to fail? Certainly not. Do I think that it will? Certainly and for numerous possible reasons.

To "give 'em props for pulling away from the dock", would imply that nothing more need be done when accepting the responsibility of another's life. Particularly when that other has NO experience at sea and is COMPLETELY dependent upon him for survival and is likely incapable of survival on her own should something unfortunate happen to the Capt.

This attempt is actually worse than that ass-clown who was here bragging about taking his newly acquired POS sailboat from CT to ME in February.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah...I know what the press release says CP...but the pictures on their site tell a different story ..
1000days.net - Home

Look under the schooner section and then to "building theboat" Page through them to see the entire construction process.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I saw that, but all I see is a skeleton and a lot of mesh, except for pics 34 & up with much confusion. I have to admit, I just don't know.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> SD...not all boats have osmosis, and it does not attack overnight...that is almost at the end of his problem list


Except this boat was built/launched in the 70's......


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> I would have to say that BOTH he and the freighter are at fault. If anything, the freighter is MORE at fault as sail has right of way.


Here in the Bay and out the Gate, we look at it in a different way. Commerce has the right of way, under power or not. And when it comes to freighter/ferry or sailboat, it is easier for the sailboat to get out of the way, so we do. I am sure we all know people like this guy. If I didn't know better, I would say he is from Berkeley. Too many brain cells in his head, idiot savant, but he fried half of them on dope. Somehow he manages to get the job done and we all stand around scratching our heads.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

BF...in restricted waters commerce DOES have the right of way. In open ocean sail does but as SD correctly points out it is everyone's primary responsibility to avoid a collision.

*Tough day for the coast guard here on the NC coast. Don't understand why theyse boats were out there as we had several days notice of impending storm conditions....
*
CAPE HATTERAS, N.C. (AP) -- A helicopter hoisted three people from a storm-tossed sailboat early Monday and a rescue chopper was dispatched to pluck three more people off a life raft after they abandoned another sailing vessel, Coast Guard officials said.
A C-130 was sent to check out two more vessels that sent distress signals as a low pressure system whipped the ocean with howling winds that stirred waves as high as 34 feet.
Three people from the sailboat "Seaker" were rescued around 7:30 a.m. after the boat was located within 50 miles of the coast in the Diamond Shoals area in 16-foot seas, said Petty Officer Christopher Evanson, a Coast Guard spokesman. Its sailors were receiving a medical evaluation at the Coast Guard air base at Elizabeth City.
Three more people from the sailboat "Lou Pantini" were in 34-foot seas on a makeshift life raft about 160 miles east of Cape Hatteras, Evanson said. Winds were estimated at 40 knots.
"They are all alive," Evanson said, adding that he didn't know what type of raft they were on but that it "wasn't your traditional life raft."
A C-130 from the air station was flying overhead while a rescue chopper flew to the scene, he said.
Two more sailing vessels reported trouble about 120 miles off Cape Hatteras and a C-130 aircraft was dispatched to see if a helicopter was needed, Evanson said.
The National Weather Service issued a wind warning for the coast, saying rough seas and high winds were expected through Wednesday.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Right, I know the rules, I just prefer to play it safe instead of playing chicken.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> Sail may have right of way, but a freighter has right of weight, and can be a very difficult beastie to turn or slow down... granted, that wouldn't be an issue if they had been keeping a proper watch...but maybe they weren't. In any case, the COLREGS say that both would be to blame, since *the ultimate responsibility of the captains are to avoid a collision* regardless of who has right of way...


As someone has mentioned, some of their blog entries indicate that they are not in the habit of keeping watches at night as sleep better fits their lifestyle. Why would we believe that this night was different?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I personally think that Capn Stowe is in contention for a Darwin Award... at the rate he is going, he's probably going to win one.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

From the ESPN Article:

*Finding the time to sleep with only himself to stand watch? No problem. A couple of naps during the day and a couple at night should do the trick. *
*Smashing into ships while asleep? A collision avoidance radar system will sound a beep when a ship enters his vicinity. **Sleeping through that beep? No chance. Stowe is so sensitive to the smallest changes on his boat that even the slightest shift in wind direction would cause him to awaken. *

Another highlight from his web-site is an interview where he goes on and on comparing his boat (which he built) to a Stradivarious violin. While the guy's seamanship may be in question, his salesmanship is not.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

How can you tell if the wind has shifted direction on such a huge barge of a boat??? Seriously, the boat weighs in at 60 tons, plus he's got over 10 tons of food, water and fuel with him. Let's face it... a 70' 60-ton schooner is not going to be a responsive boat at its best... and I seriously doubt that the "slightest shift in the wind" is even detectable, particularly if one is asleep or otherwise engaged down belowdecks. 

If he was running the CARD system, how did they bend the bowsprit on the side of a freighter?? No one said the freighter even had its radar on, even though not to have it on is a violation of the COLREGS... If he had the CARD system on, and the freighter had its radar on... and he got up at the first beep... that should have given him at least 10 minutes in which to avoid said freighter...

However, he did hit the freighter, so at least one of three things happened: 1) He slept through the CARD alarm, 2) the CARD system was off, 3) the radar on the freighter was off. My personal bet is on one or two being the case, rather than three. The freighter stands to lose a lot more by having its radar off than just hitting a relatively small sailboat.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

If you look at the general intent of most right of way rules instead of the letter, it's clear that the idea is the less maneuverable boat has right of way. 

I'm just wondering how he is planning on keeping his marijuana supply fresh for 3 years. Maybe he has his own grow boxes, he did mention having an area in the boat for dirt for him to occasionally lay in....


----------



## thomaskennedy (Dec 27, 2006)

tenuki said:


> If you look at the general intent of most right of way rules instead of the letter, it's clear that the idea is the less maneuverable boat has right of way.
> 
> I'm just wondering how he is planning on keeping his marijuana supply fresh for 3 years. Maybe he has his own grow boxes, he did mention having an area in the boat for dirt for him to occasionally lay in....


Yeah. He said they have a 'small "herb" garden' on board...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

It does mention somewhere on the blog that he has been unable to get the radar alarm to work.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

tdw said:


> I couldn't give a flying **** as to his bed partners, his boat, his vision, whatever, but I do reserve the right to laugh at the silly ***** if I want to.
> 
> Without doubt the guy has the experience, seems to have the knowledge certainly has the grit but he still comes across as the nautical equivalent of a dumb blonde at worst or a silly old aging hippy at best.


Are you making fun of my hair??
Never bite the hand that holds the Rum!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Am I missing something?
How do you not see a freighter?
He said he was in the pilot house keeping watch and looking every 15 minutes to half an hour for lights. I don't care if you don't see lights. If your close enough to cause a collision, your going to see the monster standing in front of you. 
Dark? I understand that, but I would think he would see the hull or the shadow of the hull or the outline..... something.
Maybe his eyesight is going. They say thats the second thing to go. Or maybe we was disracted by the 23 year old.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailortjk1-

If he was unobservant enough to miss its approach, and if it is doing 20 knots, it can go from the horizon to right there in less than 15 minutes. Horizon on a smaller boat is usually only 4-5 NM away....and he would have to look up fairly high to see the lights of the freighter at that point. However, you would think that one could hear a freighter doing 20 knots from quite some distance away over open water. If the freighter was against open ocean on a dark moonless night, no, he may not have recognized it for what it was... but you would hope that one with his supposed experience would be able to spot a freighter at short range, regardless of the position of the freighter's lights and its distance away.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I sail around tankers all the time, because Lisbon is a large port, you can't see them that easy at night in fact if the seas are high you don't see them at all at night, I can tell you that....YOU DEFENATELY do not hear them unless they are blowing the horn, or within 100 feet from you, specially if you are to windward, and the optical ilusion plays tricks on you...last year at around 100 miles from the coast I changed course 6 times and no matter what I did, he followed me.....if you change course and it appears he is not moving....HE's COMING RIGHT AT YOU!!!!!!!!!! If his bearing remains constant no matter what you do.... MOVE AWAY FAST.

I understand the guy hitting one, or even getting hit by one, as sometimes thankers are driven by monkeys.....

That is not a thing I consider him a bad sailor....

That (hitting **** and being hit by ****) is a natural thing for those that go to sea....don't want to hit and get hit, stay at home in sailnet....

I consider him a moron because he is wasting the life of the girl, screw him for that...wanker


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

This boat has a good deal more freeboard than yours does...and he's a lot higher up off the water in the pilothouse on it... Finally, the weather reports don't seem to indicate any adverse conditions that would have affected visibility around the time the collision occurred...at least as far as I've seen.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailortjk1 said:


> Am I missing something?
> How do you not see a freighter?
> He said he was in the pilot house keeping watch and looking every 15 minutes to half an hour for lights. I don't care if you don't see lights. If your close enough to cause a collision, your going to see the monster standing in front of you.
> Dark? I understand that, but I would think he would see the hull or the shadow of the hull or the outline..... something.
> Maybe his eyesight is going. They say thats the second thing to go. Or maybe we was disracted by the 23 year old.


I remember seeing elsewhere in their blog that both sleep with no one on watch. Isn't that likely what happened here? I'm sure that his investors much prefer his story that he was on watch but did not see the freighter.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Ya, we have to dodge big stuff all the time in puget sound too, there is a big VTS right up the middle of the sound from the straight to seattle/tacoma. Even in broad daylight those suckers can sneak up on you, they really move fast even in inland waters of the sound. I just stay out of the VTS now entirely after a few close calls, but for some reason the big cruise ships that visit seattle ignore the VTS, so you still have to look out for them. Last time I saw one I got buzzed by the coast guard escort for being too close, but I was doing my best to sail out of the way.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

We get plenty of freighter traffic here as well.










When we see them at night, they are lit up like a small city.
In open water you can usually see them as soon as they clear the horizon. I can understand how it would be difficult to spot them if there was a lot of city lights in the background for them to blend into, but I fail to see how in open water you could miss one, like I said, around here they are lit up like a city.

And like Dog said, at that range your going to hear something. Machinery, engine, even his bow wake.

Im just glad it wasn't me.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*THIS IS WHAT I DO WITH TANKERS................*

I pull a lot of rope.....to accelerate......










I get to my stable best heel angle....and let it rip.....










I position my self on low side....because its really cool......










I get up to: GET OUT OF MY WAY SPEED!!!!!










I recheck my speed....










I show them how sharp my bow is....like a knife










*AND I PLAY CHICKEN WITH THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


















And I show them what I'll do to the tanker's boom!!!!!!!!!










They normally run away shouting....please please crazy Portagee sorry sorry we will get out of your way....

*KIDS DON'T DO THIS AT HOME, OR IF YOUR BOAT SAILS BELLOW 8 KTS!!!!!!!   

STUNT PERFORMED BY PROFESSIONALS, THAT LOST THEIR MINDS​*
Wearing a Helmut is optional....


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

He played and lost.


----------



## h16Sailor (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok, Some things I just don't understand. How could this accidental collision with a freighter happen? the freighter is pushing a Lot of water out in front of it. somehow this sailboat isn't crushed by being run over but manages to hit the freighter just hard enough for the bow tip to break, implying a (90 degree angle). BUT immediately after the collision the hull / side of the sailboat does not come into contact with the freighter a 0 or 180 degree angle. what angle do the two leave each other? 270 if so why does it take a collision for the force of water to finally work?
all the water the freighter is pushing and the force this "current' is applying to the sailboat. these two hit at a 90 degree and then the sailboat was pushed away? where am i wrong what happened ?? Have I missed something in the previous 26 pages?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

if he hit a MOORED ship...it would do that....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> if he hit a MOORED ship...it would do that....


That's just mean... funny, but mean.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> That's just mean... funny, but mean.


Not really...it just occured to me that it might be very possible......


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

It is easy to miss a big ship in the dark even when standing watch. They sneak up on you pretty quickly. That is why I always have my radar on at night when at sea. I have several times been surprised by something getting within a couple of miles of me before I spotted it. I do not fault him for missing seeing it...but a 15-30 minute look around schedule is too long. 15 minutes maximum. He should have a radar.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Could it possibly be equipment failure that he prefers to blame on a tanker? The whole thing smells.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CBinRI said:


> The whole thing smells.


Agree...smells like **** since day one.....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dumb **** at that


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

If Cam's fact's are correct it was a Maersk ship. The vast majority of Maersk's fleet is comprised of container ships. Most of them would be travelling at around 17 knots. Container ships are quite "tall" and give a phenomenal radar return.

I did not catch the sea conditions at the time. They may have been pertinent to what transpired. It would not be unusual for a ship to pick his boat up on radar at only 5-6 miles. If a decent sea was running he could have easily been lost in the sea return. The sailing vessel would probably picked up the ship further out than the 5-6 of the merchant ship, due to her large radar profile.

Colliding with a ship, at sea speed, would seem to me to cause far greater damage than what was experienced. In fact, I would venture to say that something is fishy about the details. How do you touch something that weighs 50-70,000 tons, is moving in three planes of motion all at once, and do so gently enough as to only schwanz your bowsprit? Register me "sceptical".

As I have stated elsewhere, Collision Avoidance Systems (CAS) are nice additions to a radar unit, but the "alarm" function or "guard circle" is a useless idea invented by engineers operating on a mill pond. The only way to operate that function is to continuously stand at the radar adjusting gain, sea return damping, rain return damping, and even then the damn thing doesn't work. What happens is, the unit starts automatically tracking a rain squall or a swell. Then it tells you the swell or squall is going to hit you and that's if it doesn't drop the signal first (which usually happens) and gives you a lost target alarm. It might be fine for an anchor watch adjunct should you need it, but it is nigh on to useless at sea. Relying on it for a radar watch is foolish, impractical, and indicates you've probably not got much experience with radar.

Have Frank Zappa or Moon Unit indicated that they have any type of radar reflector? Maersk is an extremely conscientious company with skilled professionals employed. Small boats, and this is a small boat, are difficult to pick up on radar. If the ship had picked them up, it would have altered course and passed them a mile or better off. They probably had their radar on; most, with the exception of Carnival Cruise Lines, run it continuously at sea although not required to do so by the COLREGs.

Good luck to 'em, they're probably gonna need it.

For the record, I am not against cavorting about with 23 year olds, at sea or on shore, but prefer them to be either taciturn or outright mute if possible. if you have one, or know of one, I'd probably put the e-bay reserve at about a million bucks.(G) The Alan Alda types may find this to be neanderthal sexism. I would offer, in my defense, that pornography, print or video, is notably short on dialogue. I feel that the free market vindicates my position. Now, an older woman is a different story. She knows when to shuttup. (VBG)


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> Now, an older woman is a different story. She knows when to shuttup. (VBG)


hmn, we must know different older women.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailaway-

I get the feeling that his boat would give off a better radar return than most resin boats, considering that the resin on his boat is over a framework of chicken wire and re-bar mesh, with some serious re-bar in the mix. I don't know whether they have a dedicated radar reflector hoisted, but don't believe I've seen them say they do. 

I am a bit suspicious of the exact circumstances that got the bowsprit bent over, since it doesn't sound like he actually was in the pilothouse steering the boat at the time of the collision. I also don't think that the bow wave, even of a freighter that large moving at speed, is going to affect a 70 ton boat much. If he had any way on... I can't see how he could hit a moving freighter, which obviously did not see him, and only get a crumpled bowsprit. Granted, the sea gods could be looking out for him and he could just be damned lucky...


----------



## Hawkeye25 (Jun 2, 2005)

Once't upon a time in my reckless youth, a friend and I were sailing north along the southern Massachusetts coast heading past Boston when the air went dead and we began to motor. In half an hour we were in peasoup fog somewhere in the Boston Harbor Islands, motoring at headway speed and wondering what that big, deep foghorn we kept hearing was attached to and which way it was heading.

We were in a little, daysailor type boat with no more than a depth sounder and a VHF. We were suddenly hit by quite a wave or two and got scared, thinking we might be about to run aground. Suddenly, my buddy's eyes opened wide as he looked behind me, and he said, "What the hell was that?"

I turned and saw a very weird vertical line shoot past in the fog about 15 or so feet away. When the next one went by, I yelled, "Welds on hull plating! Turn away! There's a freakin' ship right next to us."

Just about then, the ship's foghorn went off again.

It took several hours for our butts to unpucker.

We were actually in President Roads, the main shipping channel into Boston. It was a lesson in carelessness you don't forget.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

This just doesn't pass the smell test. The guy runs into a presumably moving freighter and the only damage is his bowsprit? Then to top it all off, Captain Trippy gets on the radio with the freighter and essentially says "hey you hit me with your aircraft carrier, but even though it's nighttime and I can't see ****, I'm sure the SS Minnow is just fine". 

Screw that - if I get clipped and can't reasonably make a determination as to the damage, the first thing I'm doing is asking the freighter to assist. He might not like it, but I'm going to ask anyway.

There's definitely more to this than we're being told.


----------



## XTR (Feb 28, 2007)

there was a poll/pool over a SA a few weeks ago betting on how long this goof would stay at sea before he packed it in, sounds like the best bet was to take the under.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

YouTube - Dangers At Sea

Define "irony"....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Bull **** artist


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Boy, she shure had a lot to say. And another quote from her:
"-"

And another quote, "-"

So tell me miss, how do you feel about sailing? "-"

Why was she even in the pic? Who is she? She is sure a lot younger than he is and she speaks more intelligently.

Could he use the word 'boat' one more time?????


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

What did they say on another forum, WATCH HER EYES, SHE BLINKING MORSE CODE. H E L P M E H E M A D S O S S O S.

Are we sure he is only growing beans and herbs, what kind of herbs, maybe some wacky weed, "Oh how did that get in there, We better burn it"


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

What's this? Jealousy? He has persuaded a group of likeminded to pay him for a three year world cruise with a pretty girl. Hell! Darwinism is about surviving in specialised environments, he found one in NY and on the internet.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Idiens said:


> What's this? Jealousy? He has persuaded a group of likeminded to pay him for a three year world cruise with a pretty girl. Hell! Darwinism is about surviving in specialised environments, he found one in NY and on the internet.


The one thing about this guy that cannot be denied is that he has pulled it off thus far. He got the the boat, he got the girl, good for him.

But, he does come across as a right nutter and coming from me that is saying something.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dog,
While it is certainly true that a steel hull will give a better radar return than a glas hull it does not necessarily follow that the ship will pick up the sailboat at much greater distance than it would a glas hulled boat. That is why I was curious about the sea state. Even the size boat they are sailing resembles a swell, to radar, more than it does a boat. He has wooden masts, a poor radar target, and relatively little freeboard as far as return echo goes. A good radar reflector, high up the mast, will give a better radar return than a steel hull, low in the water, in anything over a 6-8' sea state. Another words, in your basic normal open ocean conditions. The best practical illustration of this would be your own observation of another sailboat in seas of 6-8' at a distance of five miles or so. How much, and how often, do you see a significant portion of her hull? Not much. A nice lazy ten foot N. Atlantic swell is more than enough to "hide" a sailboat both visually and electronicly. That's why, absent a continuing radio signal, even thirty foot lifeboats are so hard to find, even with a good general idea of their location.

If you are pushed off a ship by her bow wave, count yourself extremely lucky. Most decent size ships, over 300', are built with a bulbous bow as commonly seen on tankers riding light. The purpose of the bulbous bow is to reduce the size of the bow wave, and hence the friction caused by it. I've lost numerous hats over the side forward only to watch them drift aft, never moving any further off the hull than where they hit the water.

Did I hear the guy describe his boat as a catamaran in that video? I'd listen to it again to check but I'm sure it's the type of slip you can make when your target audiences are fourth graders. As I originally stated, the fact that all of this has been done before, notably by Captain Bligh, seems to be remarkably lost upon the man and it will probably come as a huge let-down that the aforementioned fourth graders are not sitting on the edges of their seats awaiting his next installment. If Mrs Nagle is still teaching, she's probably got them reading Captains Courageous to much greater effect.(G)

In the spirit of bonhommie, I hope for no further dangerous encounters and would hazard, that if a book is ultimately written, the only volume of interest would be that from the young lasses' perspective. That might well be a read.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailaway21-

I'm not debating that they should have a radar reflector hoisted... just speculating that their hull, due to the odd construction techniques behind it would have a greater return than a plain fiberglass boat of the same size would. 

Also, never claimed that they were pushed off by the bow wave... in fact, kind of doubted that it would be possible due to the sheer mass of his boat. There was a smaller fiberglass boat that was partially pushed off by the bow wave of a very large 700'+ freighter that was written about in one of the sailing mags last month. Much lighter than the 60+ tons of the 1000 days boat. 

I'd also agree that a book by the girl would be of far more interest... in some ways much like Maiden Voyage was... than one from the captain's point of view.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailaway21 said:


> Dog,
> While it is certainly true that a steel hull will give a better radar return than a glas hull it does not necessarily follow that the ship will pick up the sailboat at much greater distance than it would a glas hulled boat. That is why I was curious about the sea state. Even the size boat they are sailing resembles a swell, to radar, more than it does a boat. He has wooden masts, a poor radar target, and relatively little freeboard as far as return echo goes. A good radar reflector, high up the mast, will give a better radar return than a steel hull, low in the water, in anything over a 6-8' sea state. Another words, in your basic normal open ocean conditions. The best practical illustration of this would be your own observation of another sailboat in seas of 6-8' at a distance of five miles or so. How much, and how often, do you see a significant portion of her hull? Not much. A nice lazy ten foot N. Atlantic swell is more than enough to "hide" a sailboat both visually and electronicly. That's why, absent a continuing radio signal, even thirty foot lifeboats are so hard to find, even with a good general idea of their location.
> 
> If you are pushed off a ship by her bow wave, count yourself extremely lucky. Most decent size ships, over 300', are built with a bulbous bow as commonly seen on tankers riding light. The purpose of the bulbous bow is to reduce the size of the bow wave, and hence the friction caused by it. I've lost numerous hats over the side forward only to watch them drift aft, never moving any further off the hull than where they hit the water.
> ...


The cat was a former boat.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Idiens said:


> with a pretty girl.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Dog,
> A good radar reflector, high up the mast, will give a better radar return than a steel hull, low in the water


Actually SA, radar reflectors give better performance at mid mast height, (around 30 to 40' above water) unless the mast is smaller than 30'.

On a larger boat (normally masts higher than 30') its a mistake to install the reflectors on top of mast, more signature at 30 to 40' above the water.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> I'd also agree that a book by the girl would be of far more interest... in some ways much like Maiden Voyage was... than one from the captain's point of view.


I'm thinking more like moby dick...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

A recent study said that radar reflectors should be mounted about 16-20' above the waterline on most boats. The reason for this is that higher up, it gives a good return until the boat with the radar gets in close, and then you mysteriously disappear as the radar reflector can go up out of the path of the radar emitters, which have a fairly narrow (vertically speaking) beam. This is especially true of the radar on smaller fishing boats, which have their radomes closer to the water's surface. Granted, having it higher up means you're visible from a further distance away...but if they're that far away, they're really not likely to hit you anytime soon, are they.... 



Giulietta said:


> Actually SA, radar reflectors give better performance at mid mast height, (around 30 to 40' above water) unless the mast is smaller than 30'.
> 
> On a larger boat (normally masts higher than 30') its a mistake to install the reflectors on top of mast, more signature at 30 to 40' above the water.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

BADG said:


> Are you sure about that?


Have a look at some of Giu's published relatives.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Giu-
> 
> A recent study said that radar reflectors should be mounted about 16-20' above the waterline on most boats. The reason for this is that higher up, it gives a good return until the boat with the radar gets in close, and then you mysteriously disappear as the radar reflector can go up out of the path of the radar emitters, which have a fairly narrow (vertically speaking) beam. This is especially true of the radar on smaller fishing boats, which have their radomes closer to the water's surface. Granted, having it higher up means you're visible from a further distance away...but if they're that far away, they're really not likely to hit you anytime soon, are they....


SD absolutely right, 20 feet. I must have made a mistake when converting Meters to feet. I meant 20 feet and somhow wrote 30 feet.

We actually tried this 3 or 4 years ago, when we were testing the new Aluminium tubular reflectors. Thanks


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Interesting theory put forth on SA: no collision, but questionable rigging causing the sprit to snap in heavy seas.

I think that's a more plausible explanation than hitting an 800 ft freighter and having only your sprit knocked off.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

TSteele65 said:


> This just doesn't pass the smell test. The guy runs into a presumably moving freighter and the only damage is his bowsprit? Then to top it all off, Captain Trippy gets on the radio with the freighter and essentially says "hey you hit me with your aircraft carrier, but even though it's nighttime and I can't see ****, I'm sure the SS Minnow is just fine".
> 
> Screw that - if I get clipped and can't reasonably make a determination as to the damage, the first thing I'm doing is asking the freighter to assist. He might not like it, but I'm going to ask anyway.
> 
> There's definitely more to this than we're being told.


There is only one explanation for all this and that is...
Witchy Magic 
http://cdbaby.com/mp3lofi/reidsuzanna-05.m3u


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> SD absolutely right, 20 feet. I must have made a mistake when converting Meters to feet. I meant 20 feet and somhow wrote 30 feet.
> 
> We actually tried this 3 or 4 years ago, when we were testing the new Aluminium tubular reflectors. Thanks


Hey, everybody mark this day on your calendars... 

I use a basic Davis Echomaster type reflector hoisted on a spreader halyard on my boat. I've been looking at permanently mounting a lunenberg reflector type one, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I would be curious to know what the "other" ship was in the radar reflector testing cited. Without having all of the details of the study, it would seem that you are positioning the reflector for the best return on a radar mounted on a similar vessel. I would suggest that those vessels, be they tugs, fishing boats, or other sailing vessels are not the ones you wish to have your vessel 'painted' on their radar as much as the larger ships out there. While it is certainly desirable to create a radar return on all the vessels in the area, the most dangerous are going to be the large, fast-moving, Navy and merchant ships. The others are much slower moving, have more time to spot you as well as manoeuver around you, as well as often being easier for you to spot with all the other lights carried due to the nature of their work. The SeaLand MacLean, at 33 knots, will have hove over the horizon, cut you in two, and be gone in the amount of time you'll spend just determining the bearing drift of a fisherman or tug/tow.

The vertical beam width of commercial radar varies between 15-30 degrees and the radars are, depending upon vessel, 50-100 feet above the water line. Your reflector isn't going to be too high.(g) Again, you want to be spotted at maximum range. Remember that radar, at sea, is most effective on these vessels 3-5 miles on out. Inside of that, sea return often obscures any targets. I'd want to be spotted much further off than 3-5 miles. Radar can be used for navigation inside 3-5 miles, it is of little use for collision avoidance at that range. I'd mount the reflector as high as practicable and if you are concerned about smaller vessels, mount a second as Dog mentioned.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I think Steele and the SA boys are on to something.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

These guys are devoting a gallon of water per day to their sprouts!

1000 Days Non-stop at Sea: May 14, 2007


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course, if you hoist the radar reflector on a halyard, you can adjust it for the conditions as necessary, having it at 16' above WL for navigating around harbors and such, and higher up for when you're on the open sea and want to be seen at a greater distance.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

CBinRI said:


> These guys are devoting a gallon of water per day to their sprouts!
> 
> 1000 Days Non-stop at Sea: May 14, 2007


From their log:



> There are four water tanks located in the cargo hold with a capacity of 1200 gallons in all. We will refill the tanks with rainwater caught on deck on a large tarp that funnels the water into the tanks. There is also a desalinator onboard, but we don't expect to use it very much, if at all.


So a gallon a day for 1000 days goes to the sprouts...hmmm...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If they are using 1 gallon per day for the sprouts and only are carrying 1200 gallons, they're going to need more water. Yet, if they're not going to use the RO desalinator, and depend on the tarp to catch rainwater, I hope that they have a decent water purification/filtration setup aboard... or they're gonna have some serious GI problems.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm probably about to condemn the poor buggers to abject failure but I'm beginning to have some faith in the Hippy Titanic and it's crew, especially whatshername. My imagination perhaps but if you have a look at the early v later pics he appears to be looking more and more strained while she is looking as cool as cucumber.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

What is they say?
Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*And the beat goes on...............*
*And the beat goes on...............*



*Let's see, how much money is on the table*


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

anybody have the link that shows where they are on the map?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Check here:
1000days.net - Home

...then click on the left hand menu MAP link. 
They are about 1/2 way across the Atlantic.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Cam. I think I bet that when they made it across the pond they would stop.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

They seem to be doing well...Its a great website.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

They seem to be content just drifting around. I suppose with 3 years to kill that is an OK thing but the real test will be when they get into actually doing a circumnav and running the southern ocean. I remain optimistic about the ability of the boat and the captain to handle severe conditions and think that the unknowns are the 23 year olds ability to handle 1000 days with him and at sea as she still seems more like a passenger than any help on deck. 
All in all, this remains interesting...but they are only about 5% done so TIME will tell!


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Cam said: "she still seems more like a passenger":

I think she pretends to be a passenger, leaving him do the work. In the mean time she is learning the boat's systems, the sails and navigation, so when time is right she can push him overboard and sail happily (if she likes it)
She might even take some new crew - I am sure she would get 1000 offers just from SailNet readers. Do not underestimate women.

My marriage is like many others:
I decide about big things, my wife about small things. 

For example:
I can discuss big things like who will be next president in the USA and about effects of global warming.
She decides about smaller things like buying a sailboat (and what size) and when we will start full time cruising and if we sell the house...

So, do not underestimate her.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Ok, ok... So does anyone wanna do the math here????????????????*
*time......*
*money....*
*stats......*
*you know the drill*
*like who's really who here*
*Thank you very much*


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Angel my darlin',

Say what?



ps
welcome back!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

they've been out for 90 days, seems like lots of maint. issues (torn sails and the like) but I gotta give 'em props, they're still growin' sprouts!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If yor gonna cook bacon naked put it in the oven! Any thing can be done except maybe the only willing able sailing female for 1000 days is already taken. More of us should be sailing


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

conrat66 said:


> If yor gonna cook bacon naked put it in the oven! Any thing can be done except maybe the only willing able sailing female for 1000 days is already taken. More of us should be sailing


TSP,
Did you notice my new myspace pic??


----------



## Wannafish (Mar 25, 2004)

I don't know how I managed to miss this thread...and even though Gui posted this some time ago:
"Well legaly the age in Portugal is 16, but if parents allow they can drink. Mc Donalds etc. serve beer and wine, but don't sell it to the kids,..."

If it was that way in the U.S. we would hear:

"Well gee, I don't remembeh - is it white wine...or is it red that ah'm s'posed ta order wit my Filet 'O Fish? Oh yeah - and Super Size it!"


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmm

Show me the money!!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

The Sailing Anarchy thread on this venture has gotten particulary out of control with one of Stowe's ex-girlfriends showing up and accusing him of fraudulent fundraising, sex with underage girls, drug-smuggling and unpaid child-support.

In turn, some of his wacky defenders have been mounting an enthusiastic but seemingly uninformed defense of Stowe. Some of SA regulars have even gone as far as to set up a parody web-site of the 100 days at sea site set up by Reid and Sonya. Bring your popcorn.

http://www.sailinganarchy.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=52463&pid=1360967&st=1500&#entry1360967


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Here's the parody site. I would advise caution, however, in opening the links to Mr. Stowe's music, videos, etc..., because they are authentic.

http://1000daysofhell.blogspot.com/


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CBinRI said:


> Here's the parody site. I would advise caution, however, in opening the links to Mr. Stowe's music, videos, etc..., because they are authentic.
> 
> http://1000daysofhell.blogspot.com/


Warning Warning Will Robinson. !!

Do not open any of the music files and think long and hard before looking at the video. That way lies madness. Void Bloody Ho indeed !!

Actually, I knew a bloke some years back of similar ilk. He was an excellent sailor with the most amazing ability to attract people to his cause. Used them up and spat them out. His shennanigans nearly got two people killed. Not pretty yet he was more than capable of achieving a result.

Whether Reid Stowe and Soanya get the job done is yet to be seen but succeed or fail he worries me. Anyone who can eats bean sprouts on a daily basis is suspect in my book.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Sailaway,
I was pretty tipsy that night I wrote this,
I had just broke up with my boyfriend, but we got back together a couple of weeks ago.
I am liable to say just about anything under the influence of a half a bottle of merlot!! 
NE whooooo
yeah, I've missed being here bunches!!




sailaway21 said:


> Angel my darlin',
> 
> Say what?
> 
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hope all goes well and she doesn't try to ground ya... all the best


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Want a 23 year old girl. Reid has an easy way, get rid of your wife & kid. (his first wife, not his second). Set up a Myspace account. Write "Divorced, I don't want any kids" and wait Other bloggers refer to him as a creepy old man, but hey, he's got Sonya & she's trapped. I saw a movie where a guy did that with a girl in a cabin in the woods. I guess doing it in a boat named after your mother makes it okay. Yeah, maybe he is a creepy old man.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Swan70 said:


> Want a 23 year old girl. Reid has an easy way, get rid of your wife & kid. (his first wife, not his second). Set up a Myspace account. Write "Divorced, I don't want any kids" and wait Other bloggers refer to him as a creepy old man, but hey, he's got Sonya & she's trapped. I saw a movie where a guy did that with a girl in a cabin in the woods. I guess doing it in a boat named after your mother makes it okay. Yeah, maybe he is a creepy old man.


Creepy is about right. He does not look a well boy, physically that is. I'm not going into his mental state cos I have no idea what that is except that he appears a touch loopy. Probably just a wee bit whacko hippy and somewhat drug fecked. The various vids, in particular the dreaded "Void Ho" do suggest he's a tad strange at best.

Overall, you'd have to guess they won't make it if only because of lack of preparation and diet.

It does beggar belief that anyone would head off on a three year voyage in a boat that had not been antifouled for some years. To date they don't so much appear to be sailing as drifting yet one has to admit that they have travelled a fair distance. Is that boat really fit for a voyage into the Southern Ocean ? We'll see I guess but personally it seems doubtful.

As for their diet , while they may be able to get through, say, a quarter of the voyage one wonders what kind of physical shape they will be in come day 800.

In the main I reckon his supporters are split between well meaning but ignorant of what was required and completely whacko. You've been part of the SA thread on this so I figure you know what I mean.

On the other hand some of his detractors are at least to a certain extent seemingly spurred on by their own personal dislike of the fella. Whether their criticism is justified or not I have no idea but he does manage to polarise , don't he ?


----------



## whroeder (Aug 20, 2007)

uspirate said:


> Holy fountain of youth... that dude is 55? not to mention with a 70' schooner and a 23 year old girlfriend? life must be good. I wish them well.


Your only as young as the woman you feel.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

If the girl saw that "Void Ho" video before she signed on, she's just as loony as he is.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey I'm 66, and with a 23 y.o. girl the mind is willing... not to sure about the bod though.
So any ladies out there that wants a *desirable old man* here I am. 
The only requirements are to be human and foregiving. Especially the latter part! But then again I notice that the older men with younger women have ultra large bank accounts. Something that I don't really have.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Boasun said:


> But then again I notice that the older men with younger women have ultra large bank accounts. Something that I don't really have.


I have a really large bank balance. They called again today wanting to know when I will start paying it off...


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

Sorry, I gave up on getting through this thread from start to finish at about page 28 (Piker, I know)

There has been much made of how he could hit a running container ship and only bend the bowsprit and how do you get hit by one anyway...type posts.

two things, the damn great things are almost silent until they are really loud..and then they are already too close. Sailboats live in a surpirising amount of noise, you just blank it out and call it peaceful silence...but a freighter makes almost no noise that is not read by your mind as "situation normal" from the front or even front quarter. They can be heard from the aft quarter or directly astern for about 200 meters....

One time (this was always going to lead to a story) We had six people up on deck at 11pm, were keeping a good and attentive watch between us (which means we were sight seeing and having a good conversation, but people were looking out in all directions to do it), the sea was a bit rolly but the sky was marvelously clear and we got that thing of Milky Way stars atop the horizon blazing with a city's lights...And then a ruddy big freighter went past (I think it was a car carrier) and we all had a pucker moment because nobody saw it coming. It got to about 350-400meters away, cut across our course at about 18+ knots and gave us a huge wake to bounce over (The sandwitches on deck got wet).
Everyone talked about how that could have happened for the rest of the trip....But it definately happened.

As to how could only the bowsprit get damaged...Ships make WINDSHADOWS, and eddies and currents. either the boat attempted to steer around to dodge the ship and then got caught out by the wind getting blocked and got sucked back around and had the ship's side drag against the bowsprit for a moment or they plowed straight into the side of a moving container ship while asleep below-decks...but they would have lost power as soon as the ship blocked their wind, would have crashed past the bow-wave on momentum and would have had very little forward way left by the time they actually hit the side and bounced back, the side waves pushing out would then have been sufficient to push the boat back away a little. 

I don't recommend this as a sport in its own right, but I do no see any inconsistencies...

We have an idiot here in Melbourne that is famous for running into the Spirit Of Tasmania (A huge passneger and vehicle ferry that runs as regular as clockwork and is bright red to boot) on board his Adams12 (I think) during a Saturday afternoon race in perfect weather conditions. Interestingly enough, someone managed to get the photos of the impact as it was happeneing. he hit just in the spot where a sign on the hull had an X and the words "PUSH HERE" for tugs. We figure he was trying to nudge it out of the way so he had a shorter leg to finish the race.
Despite what lots of poeple say "should have" happened, he did not get rolled and destroyred by the bow wave, he did not get sucked under by the props...etc...he just went bang and crunch and palpably embarrassed against the side of the ship.

Regardless of the rest of what is going on aboard the Ship Of Fools, I have no real problem with the freighter accident, and the way it only managed to bend a fairly sturdy steel bowsprit (that is welded into the general frame of the boat, so is tougher then most people think, when they think "bowsprit". It is built not so much as a spar but as a battering ram or extended bow.


Sasha

P.S If I had to d thisina 70foot boat whee weight consideratios have obviously been thrown out the window, I would bring cow..or mayb sveral goat, they ould be good for more then one meal...actualy,I think breeing population of guinea pigs.They don't taste bad once you get used to it, and hey would be handy for eating the sprouts!

Oh yeah, there were a bunch of experimental geneators made for boats in the '70s that used pendulums to capture and even deaden the rocking motion of a boat in waves and to convert that to rotary energy for driving a generator. Nothing ever came of it commercially, but you can still find some of the plans and blueprints on-line. I would not put it past this guy to have made some of these or to have salvaged one from some fellow garage hippy.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey Sasha,
How are you these days?? Well I hope. NE Who... I was at the in the water boat show and saw a fine piece of marine software that my boyfriend and I will surely pick up.
It shows and tells you about each and every registered vessel on the water in the vicinity of the chart area in question. 
So this could have easily been avoided. 
If you would like to have more info I will get it from my boyfriend.
Be well

Brenda


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*Ok, Ok...*
*So they passed their first 200 day mark, *

*I think they might make it after all... maybe.*

*Then there is always the possibility that birth controll will wear out and she could give birth aboard.*


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

haha, ya, nothing to do out there at sea for entertainment but mess around I suppose.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Ah ha! here it is. How to grow wheat grass on your boat!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

bestfriend said:


> Ah ha! here it is. How to grow wheat grass on your boat!


I think growing soybeans is better - more biofuel produced per cubic foot....


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Ah ha! here it is. How to grow wheat grass on your boat!


Must be a California thing


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Follow along now Free. Check the new circumnav thread.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

bestfriend said:


> Follow along now Free. Check the new circumnav thread.


What my bestfriend said...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

*dammit...*

looks like the chicklet is aborting the mission

http://1000days.net/home/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CP-

You're an evil man if you were wanting her to be stuck on that boat with Reid for 1000 days straight. She's obviously come to her senses...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

More on the story here:
http://www.freodoctor.com.au/

We should have pictures late today. Did anybody have 305 days in the pool? You're a winner! 
The #1 moonbat continues alone.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

we don't know the whole story, probably won't until the chicklet regains her mental stability and goes on oprah.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hopefully, she isn't pregnant with Reid's child... that would be a horrible thing for her, but would explain the near-constant nausea.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

If she is (hell even if she isn't) pregnant - Who wants to go into the pool that at day 800 Reid is never to be heard from if he finds out he has another unwanted child...or that upon returning Sonya spills the real sprouts to make her mass fortune and get her future set financially...she may be playing nice now but the scorn of a woman being tortured for that long.... hmmmm where is DJ to write up the horrific story!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Pickup around 11PM East Coast time if all goes well. Wombats and other down under marsupials...please report in!!


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*I was wondering about her just last night... I was talking about her to my bf.. I even actually said, "I wonder if she is pregnant.." even though I really haven't kept up with the adventure... at least on a day to day or week to week thing.*
*"Verrrrrrrry Interesting... but the story aint over yet"*


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Personally I reckon the anti RS SAer's are as nutso as RS and his coterie of devotees. She chose to go on this stupid jaunt, no one forced her into, she wasn't shangaied, wasn't forced to board it at gunpoint, yet it's now SA lore that the poor benighted fool was coerced into it. What a load of old hooey. 

Meanwhile RS himself is damned to eternal perdition for the unspeakable crimes of running a bit of grass and not paying child support . Me, I couldn't give a rats sphincter about the dope but really, while not paying child support is a low act , it doesn't put him in the same league as Hitler or Stalin, for fecks sake, nor is he a modern day Jim Jones simply cos a few mindless idiots gave up their time and money to see him on his way and shouted hurray hurray as he drifted off down the Hudson.

The level of hypocrisy is staggering.

To my mind RS's worst sin is his total and absolute lack of good taste, be that in music, art, women and/or interior design. 

Quite frankly I couldn't give a damn if they both drowned.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Interest in the adventure goes a long way towards explaining the TV viewing habits of the average citizen. A tip of the cap to the Wombat.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

On reading their last blog I can't help but notice a change in their writing style when writing about each other, it seems a bit more reserved. 
Sonia says, Quote"I am parting from someone I care very deeply about"Quote. WHERES THE LOVE. And His strongest words of affection Quote" Soanya and I have decided that the best thing for her is to go back to land." And "Soanya was a good partner with a great positive spirit" and "We will both talk more about what we have gone through as time goes on." end Quote. WHERE is the love and kindred bond they shared at the start of the adventure. I could be wrong.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It died after extended close contact revealed what kind of person Reid really is. 


SimonV said:


> WHERE is the love and kindred bond they shared at the start of the adventure. I could be wrong.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's the latest:
"Soanya is on land, looking healthy, and seems a little bit reclusive (understandable culture shock after 300 days).
Retrieval boat tied up at the RPYC Annex VIP jetty at 2100 on the dot. Customs, immigration, etc took about an hour to process her. Myself and Jonno (godolkin on SA) were on the boat about 30 seconds after customs, etc cleared and had a good 10 minute chat one on one (or two as the case may be) with her. Will have the interview up ASAP; some interesting comments on her plans from here, the frieghter incident, why she got off the boat, where Reid is going from here, etc. Also had a quick chat with Jon Sanders as well.
To answer some of the big questions, from talking to Soanya... the freighter incident is real, she and Ried are still friendly, and they are aware of SA and 1000 Days of Hell "

Updates later from here: http://www.freodoctor.com.au/


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Soanya Interview*

Here she is after jumping off the boat in Western Australia!


----------



## Kacper (Oct 24, 2006)

For those with smart ass remarks on SA and sailnet:

I just want to say you guys are a bunch of old-farts. Picking this story apart as if you were watching a soap oprah on TV, or gossiping about the neighbors. 

There's a guy out there alone in the Upper 30s, facing the stark reality of aloneness, the blunt face of that which is in-front of every man if he stops believing in childish things, puts down his ****ty beliefs, grows some balls and begins taking steps towards freedom.

Even if he's crazy, I'd rather be out there with that man than you sorry asses.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

To me the "1000 days" is not about sailing. They were doing 2 knots most of the time anyway, which I would call drifting.. 
It is about human endurance and about how long a person can be separated from other human beings before going crazy.

The first 305 days is a lot for a couple like them to stay together on a boat.
As much as I do love my wife I also like to spend some time on my own.
I go to work, bus. trips, sport, sometimes sailing with friends for a week, perhaps work on something in a garage with friends, ...
And if we choose to be together (which is most of the time) it is because we CHOOSE to be at the same place. Either of us have a choice to call a friend or even just sit in a car an go for a ride. 
And this freedom makes life easier. 
But on a boat in the middle of the ocean you have no choice. She could not go for a walk or meet her friends. She can not walk past the construction side to feel the looks of men admiring her figure to build her confidence or do whatever else she does to feel good.
It is one person all the time whether you want it or not. They even have no dinghy to go for a ride.
305 days is a good result. yoga may help, as does the fact you published what you want to do. 
But at the end - none of us managed to read their blog every day, they had to live it every day, every hour and every minute. She is young, she want to live. She have spent one year separated from people - does she want to spend two more?
I think she did great by staying 305 days.

And him: now the hard part begins. It is one think to be with someone to share moments (someone being a good locking young female helps a lot). And the is something else being alone.
I am not talking about sailing and watches. (my impression was he was not keeping watches 24/7 anyway and he also did all the repair/maintenance work by himself).
I am talking about being totally alone. Being alone sucks. Prisoners were thrown in a solitary for few days or weeks as a punishment. A few months broke the will of almost every man.
And he is trying to make 2 years!
Of course the pure fact that it is his CHOICE makes it easier, but it will not be easy. Being alone is not easy.
So, even if he is not run over or sink or falls over or gets sick - even then I think he will be lucky to survive. 
This a a whole new adventure now.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Kac,
I kinda agree with ya.

the guy is a nut-bag of the first degree, but I gotta give him props.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Was wondering are you a ware this was also a comparison to a space ship trip to Mars, which I understand is under great consideration. So with that it mind I gather most of you would consider your governements a little of centre then to embark on such a feat let alone people lining up to do it. 

Myself I'm on his side, for I say to you if any among you be pure then let him case the first stone, know doubt some may have heard of that before. After working 24/7 for many years myself, I had the great opportunity to meet a 92 year old gentleman who looked like he was in his 50's. Asking what his secret was his reply was do lots as it is your memories which keep you young. It was after a few years of his comment running though my mind and looking at what style of life I was living, that I decided to change. Now being the start of my 5 th year my only regret is I never started sooner.

I know who I am today and can laugh at myself. I have also spoke to other persons who are where I am today, and once we talk about being alone and its experiences, there is always that look, that usless you have done it you don't or won't understand.

We only get to go around on this ride once, the moment which just past you will never get back. Talk is cheap actions speak lounder then words. If reading every day the reports of 1000days, and many other such experiences makes me odd then I'm there. I think there are to many arm chair quarter backs, who don't do but just envy those who due


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I wouldn't call what he is doing sailing... granted he is on a sailboat technically... but his seamanship is terrible. How many days did it take him to RAM A FREIGHTER? Look at what has happened to his sails... you might also want to take a look at what kind of person he is... much of his background has been glossed over in the media, but what they've dug up on Reid isn't all that flattering... and doesn't speak highly of him IMHO.



Kacper said:


> For those with smart ass remarks on SA and sailnet:
> 
> I just want to say you guys are a bunch of old-farts. Picking this story apart as if you were watching a soap oprah on TV, or gossiping about the neighbors.
> 
> ...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

This man is a convicted felon...a skip jack on his child support and a thoroughly reprehensible human being. That he is a sailor matters not to me. Soanya is an entirely different story as she has always seemed a smart, and loyal person looking for a great adventure as we are all entitled to do. I wish her well and look forward to hearing bore of her story.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Going to mars would indeed be unique and, perhaps, even worthwhile. Whaling ships commonly spent 2-3 years at sea, although touching land on occasion, and thus I regard this merely as a stunt. I'll give him credit for doing what he wants to do, and having the savvy to make it happen, but I'm hardly fascinated and suspect there's a bit of the little boy running away from home, hoping that, upon return, he'll be greeted by the brass band and acolades, wiping clean the slate on his past life. Either that, or he's just goofy.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

why can't we let the fellow enjoy his dream, as for his past crimes you speak of haven't really found any real truth to their exictence, but I would say that if such things do exist then I would think the boat would have been the first thing seized to settle such debits. All I read are accusations, but I believe in always finding the truth, so in doing so going to put the question to his group and himself as well. As if he is a fraud as you say then why don't they press charges.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey, I'm not interrupting his dream/nightmare. I think it's hilarious, better than the last five national lampoon movies I've seen. I'm just sticking around long enough to read the report on what it was like to have a nice firm bowel movement after three years of bean sprouts.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sway, 
That's an interesting information point to hang around waiting for, care to comment on your personal interest on that?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

theartfuldodger said:


> why can't we let the fellow enjoy his dream, as for his past crimes you speak of haven't really found any real truth to their exictence, but I would say that if such things do exist then I would think the boat would have been the first thing seized to settle such debits. All I read are accusations, but I believe in always finding the truth, so in doing so going to put the question to his group and himself as well. As if he is a fraud as you say then why don't they press charges.


Dodger...maybe all YOU read are accusations but the documents ARE posted on line. Convicted of running 30000 lbs of grass into Maine. He served his time and his daughter is grown now so no "debts" eh? 








The further detailed documents pertaining to this case are over at SA. anf the child support is:
Reid Stowe" of 63 No Riv (Pier 63 North River, NY)
Defendant: STOWE, WILLIAM REID 
Case Number: C970188542
Filing Type: JUDGMENT/STATE LIEN 
Entity Type: INDIVIDUAL RECORD
Filing Date: 20051018 
Amount Liability: $11,581.00
City: NEW YORK State: NY Zip: 10011 
Plaintiff: NY STATE DEPT OF TAXATION AND FINANCE
Court Code: NY41 Court Name: NEW YORK
Action Type: CHILD SUPPORT TAX
Link here: http://appsext8.dos.state.ny.us/csewarrants_public/cse_warrants?p_name=WILLIAM+REID+STOWE&p_lapsed=0

*HOHOHO VOID HO! I JUST found TWO more judgements against him!! Another $22K!!
http://appsext8.dos.state.ny.us/csewarrants_public/cse_warrants?p_name=WILLIAM+STOWE&p_lapsed=0
He dropped the "Reid" but same address!! AND their are 3 WARRANTS out for him!! Like this one :
** Warrant ID# : C970188542W002 ...no wonder he wants to stay at sea!! *


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

If this is the case then how is he able to be on this trip, he had to clear customs when leaving the US and any outstanding warrants would have been served, so what is the problem with the US home security. Also if this is the case why does he own the boat would be seized under any normal situation. Thanks for bringing me up to speed, but then I'm waiting on his site to respond as there always is two sides to a story interested in hearing theirs.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

It's highly unlikely that ICE would have access to all the warrants outstanding on US citizens unless the person was somehow designated a person of interest. The ability of the government to know what each of it's departments, let alone the various state's departments, is doing is vastly over-rated. Remember, they were still trying to deliver documents and financial assistance forms to the 9/11 hijackers well after the incident.

None of which alters my opinion of his endeavors in the least.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

It's all turned a tad ho hum really. Anyone looking for blanket media coverage will be sorely disappointed. Apart from the video posted on the Freo Doctor site there has been nothing much beyond reporting that the 'rescue' was going to take place. '

The WA News has no further reports, The A(ustralian)BC doesn't mention it at all, there was no coverage on Sydney television news last evening and todays Sydney papers don't even mention the event at all.

I think that they cocked up the timing. Today in Sydney we have the brand new Cunarder 'Queen Victoria' docked at the OS passenger terminal and the venerable old QE2, on her last visit to Sydney, tucked into Woolloomoloo Bay. The two ships are due to pass each other in the harbour this evening as the Vic departs and the QE2 moves down to the Quay. 

Reality check, this is OZ, if it didn't happen in Sydney, it didn't happen.  

Still and all you have to admire her priorities. Get back to NY and find a publisher. That's the spirit.

Interesting point however is that RS now has to go head to wind to get back down south to clear OZ. Given the way that tub goes to windward he could be off the WA coast for the next 700 days.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One day while walking through K-Mart, a girl, maybe 23, caught my eye. She seemed to be giving me a very provocative stare. I went on my way wondering, 'Has my Mojo come back?!' When I returned to my car and looked in the mirror I saw a thick one inch long hair sticking out my nose!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Chin-up tarboy - maybe she's got a fetish for nose hair.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Now, I can't help but wonder if the 1000 days has something to do with statue of limitations.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

theartfuldodger said:


> If this is the case then how is he able to be on this trip, he had to clear customs when leaving the US and any outstanding warrants would have been served, so what is the problem with the US home security. Also if this is the case why does he own the boat would be seized under any normal situation. Thanks for bringing me up to speed, but then I'm waiting on his site to respond as there always is two sides to a story interested in hearing theirs.


If you are waiting for his site to bring you up to speed...that's like waiting for Barbara Streisand's publicist to announce that she voted for Reagan some time back!  
Unfortunately you don't know how US law works. *No one is out looking for Reid despite the warrants.* This is a civil...not criminal matter. It will be up to his EX to serve him and have him arrested once she finds him. No point in doing that if it is apparent he has no money. 
Furthermore...*there is no check out of the USA to leave the country.* His boat is NOT US documented OR registered in any other country. He may have a NYS registration. Home security does not get involved until he returns home...and he may try to make the case that since he never went to another country anywhere, he doesn't need to check back in. The boat may not even be registered in his name...he may have set it up as an LLC or a charity...just don't know.

In any event...*his felony is documented.* I've just documented the outstanding *$32000 child support judgements and warrants* against him. *That ain't RUMOUR and innuendo*. He is a sleazy guy. 
I'll bet his ex hopes he makes it so she get get some of the book residuals.

* TDW.*..may not have made the news down under...but it made the New York Daily News here. 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_...onehalf_of_amateur_sailing_duo_gets_seas.html


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

A lawyer friend of mine told me that if you owe over $2500 in back child support you can not get a passport and your current one is void. That is federal law, or so I am told.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Free...you are right! 
*Child Support Payments and Getting a U.S. Passport*

Section 51.70 (a) (8) of Title 22 of the _Code of Federal Regulations_ states, in part, that if you are certified to Passport Services by the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) to be *in arrears of child support payments in excess of $2,500, you are ineligible to receive a U.S. passport* _._ If this applies to you, Passport Services strongly recommends that you contact the appropriate State child support enforcement agency to make payment arrangements *before* applying for a passport. This is because: 

The State agency must certify to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) that acceptable payment arrangements have been made.
Then, HHS must notify Passport Services by the removal of your name from the electronic list HHS gives to Passport Services. (Passport _Services cannot_ issue a passport until your name has been deleted by HHS.)
 *Please note that it can take 2-3 weeks from the time you make payment arrangements with the State agency until your name is removed from HHS' electronic list. Passport Services has no information concerning individuals' child support obligations and has no authority to take action until HHS removes your name from its list.*
*****************************

So this raises some interesting questions:
1. You can't GET a passport with a warrant against you...but if you already have a passport....does it become invalid? 
2. Is is confiscated when you check back in? 
3. If you don't go to another country...just out to sea...do you need a passport to come back in?

Only 693 days left till we know the answers!   ....or maybe less!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The lawyer was a women, so I knew it had to be true ..... (g)


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

With the fact that he could not get a passport, could he still document a boat ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*wow!!!*



bwalker42 said:


> click on my name bwalker42
> it will bring up a box
> click view profile
> there's my pic
> ...


i meant *wow! *


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*i dont see a problem with the age???*

 my dad used to steal my gf's from me at that age


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Freesail--

considering how long he has had this boat, it very well could have been documented prior to his financial/legal troubles... and renewing it wouldn't probably be blocked, since a documented boat doesn't necessarily have to leave the country...many are sailed only in domestic waters.


Freesail99 said:


> With the fact that he could not get a passport, could he still document a boat ?


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

just because I can


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Free...yes you can document a boat if you are a US citizen. The boat has NOT been documented either as the "Anne" or in its' previous incarnation as Tantra since it was built in NC.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Cam, I wasn't sure.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

So Reid is sailing around the world for nearly three years in a state-registered boat???



camaraderie said:


> Free...yes you can document a boat if you are a US citizen. The boat has NOT been documented either as the "Anne" or in its' previous incarnation as Tantra since it was built in NC.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dawg...we don't know if it is registered anywhere...but we DO know it isn't documented. Actually...if you're not pulling in anywhere...why document? Especially with a home built boat...initial documentation might not be a trivial exercise.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... given some of the other facts that have come out about Reid, it wouldn't surprise me if he failed to register or document his boat.


camaraderie said:


> Dawg...we don't know if it is registered anywhere...but we DO know it isn't documented. Actually...if you're not pulling in anywhere...why document? Especially with a home built boat...initial documentation might not be a trivial exercise.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Even money says he turns off his tracking device and finds a nice secluded island in the South Pacific.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Kacper and 'Dodger

Sorry to say this, but this guy set himself up by being a publicity hound, similar to 'David the Tin-Foil Sailor'. A bad idea is a bad idea, regardless of how it may 'challenge the human spirit' or other such claptrap. Spare me the drivel, there's lots of guys just sailing around the world with out the 'made-for-the-internet' aspect. Taking a complete noob out for 1000 days or trying to sail around the world in a tin can is just dumb, regardless of how many wide-eyed dreamers find it 'romantic'.

(oooh, I see someone's in a bad mood today....)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just cause your in a bad mood doesn't make the post any less true...might have affected the wording a bit...but you were nicer about it that I probably would have been, even in a good mood.  


ReverendMike said:


> Kacper and 'Dodger
> 
> Sorry to say this, but this guy set himself up by being a publicity hound, similar to 'David the Tin-Foil Sailor'. A bad idea is a bad idea, regardless of how it may 'challenge the human spirit' or other such claptrap. Spare me the drivel, there's lots of guys just sailing around the world with out the 'made-for-the-internet' aspect. Taking a complete noob out for 1000 days or trying to sail around the world in a tin can is just dumb, regardless of how many wide-eyed dreamers find it 'romantic'.
> 
> (oooh, I see someone's in a bad mood today....)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Dawg...we don't know if it is registered anywhere...but we DO know it isn't documented. Actually...if you're not pulling in anywhere...why document? Especially with a home built boat...initial documentation might not be a trivial exercise.


Cam, 
I'm not sure about the documentation or lack thereof. Certainly she is not a US registered ship but while I can't be bothered wading through the chaff that is the SA thread on this, from memory the Anne (aka Tantric Schooner) was registered somewhere in the Carribean or at least carries a Carribean home port on her stern. (gee that must weight her down.... )

Have to say through gritted teeth, not liking to be completely arse about face, that RS made damn good time from Rottnest to south of Cape Leuwin. I was expecting that the prevailing winds in that part of the world would have made it pretty difficult for him to make his southing. I guess he picked up a nice northerly.

There have been a couple of comments on SA as to whether he is capable of making it around Cape Horn and RS himself in one of those audio files talks about how he is keen to get into lower and warmer lattitudes. What surprises me about those comments is that he still has to get across the Great Australian Bight and below Tasmania. That's a pretty nasty area in itself. ask Tony Bullimore. If he can make it through there then, hey, all bets are off, he can make it anywhere. (hmm I can feel a song coming on  )

RS is now going to be alone on that boat for the next two and a bit years. Jon Sanders , the guy who was part of the 'rescue' mission , did a triple circumnavigation non stop that lasted just under two years so we know it can be done. The questions in RS's case is can the boat and it's equipment hold up and is RS capable of surviving the mental challenge or will he simple go stark raving mad. Let's face it, there are not that many people who can live by themselves and have no communication with the outside world other than the odd radio link for over two years. Sanders did it in an S & S 39 especially fitted out for the voyage and not quite the same equipment as the Cammemboat.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

It could be one of the female Hovians fans - is currently desperately awaiting approval to be airlifted in as a replacement....hence Reid could be the sponsor of the top two - women longest at sea without being in sight of land....


If Oprah picks up the story....anything from here on in could be possible...after all there are women that love the "dating a prison inmate (scott peterson for example)...

But none the less - kinda like as surmised on SA - kinda not interesting enough now with just Reid- considering all things...Kinda like watching Knight Rider (Comeback II) and all it has is a car driving around...and supporting cast...(So what did you think of the show Denby?)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

TDW...yes. Despite the sleaziness of the captain...he does seem to be fairly experienced and competent (excepting that minor error with the freighter!) and does not seem to be bothered much about anything that happens at sea. I believe the mission will fail either because the boat stuff will just keep breaking to the point that it is impossible to go on...or Reid will lose it mentally. I do not think he can do it alone for more than two years...but the hull seems to be able to take a pretty good beating. I'll go on record and say I don't expect this will last another 6 months unless he just stops sailing and lies ahull somewhere in the tropics. 
That is an interesting side note about Sanders...quite an achievement! And you are right...Reid will be tested a lot sooner than Cape Horn!

EDIT...further on the registry. Several pictures of Anne show Antigua/BWI as home port...but the Coast Guard report of the collision says Anne of New York. Who knows...I don't recall any British Ensigns flying...but an offshore LLC and registration would be one way of protecting her from "creditors" like the government/child support services!

EditEdit...no matter that Soanya's gone...Reid still has plenty of company on board. Here's todays post:
All's well on the good ship Anne. Soanya's spirit is still on board, in our bed or perched on the gimbaled pilot house bunk watching out the windows. Things she had to leave behind are everywhere. Even before she left through out the voyage the spirits of great sailors like Sir Peter Blake were looking over my shoulders saying things like," Humph, Reid, you can do better. You have to be stronger than that to sail a boat like this by yourself". Captain Cook dissed me. Sir Chichester said,"Reid, lets have a sip of gin. Maybe things will go better." I needed more support and who should come out of deep retirement wondering where his sword and arrows were, but Ulysses.He was feeling a little testy and said," Reid, I am here, have no fear. This is The New Voyage of Ulysses." Then I put on The Best of The Doors, Break On Through To The Otherside and turned it up real loud. Then I got to work


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ReverendMike said:


> Kacper and 'Dodger
> 
> Sorry to say this, but this guy set himself up by being a publicity hound, similar to 'David the Tin-Foil Sailor'. A bad idea is a bad idea, regardless of how it may 'challenge the human spirit' or other such claptrap. Spare me the drivel, there's lots of guys just sailing around the world with out the 'made-for-the-internet' aspect. Taking a complete noob out for 1000 days or trying to sail around the world in a tin can is just dumb, regardless of how many wide-eyed dreamers find it 'romantic'.
> 
> (oooh, I see someone's in a bad mood today....)


Lovely to see another grumpy old curmudgeon in residence. Takes the heat of me. So no need to apologise for being in a bad mood, every cloud and all that, you've made me a happy widdle wombat. Now doesn't that cheer you up immensely ?

Not sure about saying nice things about a man of the cloth but then again I'm not an alter boy so I might be safe. 

BTW, agree totally with your basic sentiments but then again if it was your boat and your dream and you could get a bunch of brain dead morons to pay the bills ??? (I'm talking RS here, at least , the Cammemboat is vaguely seaworthy and he has experience.) I know he is a complete dick and all that
but you have to admire his cheek.

ps - loved Christopher Lloyds character in Taxi, great series.

pps - Cam, maybe he is already stark raving mad.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

tdw said:


> Lovely to see another grumpy old curmudgeon in residence. Takes the heat of me. So no need to apologise for being in a bad mood, every cloud and all that, you've made me a happy widdle wombat. Now doesn't that cheer you up immensely ?
> 
> Not sure about saying nice things about a man of the cloth but then again I'm not an alter boy so I might be safe.
> 
> ...


I think he's a heck of a sailor to have done what he's done. He's got way more experience and skills than I probably ever will, didn't mean to take anything away from that. His judgement and motives are certainly open to question, and that (I believe) is where most of the critisism has come at him. Romance is for chik-flicks, the ocean is deadly serious, always has been, probably always will. How's that for poetry?

Yeah, we'd all love to get someone else to pay the bills, few of us have the larceny to pull it off. Could tip the hat to him for that, but no, I'll pass.

Don't worry about your immortal soul getting tainted by agreeing with me, read my signature (you nearsighted old marsupial!). If my screen name has confused you, please check my 'confession' in the '@^$*# in Chicago' thread.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40280&page=4


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ReverendMike said:


> I think he's a heck of a sailor to have done what he's done. He's got way more experience and skills than I probably ever will, didn't mean to take anything away from that. His judgement and motives are certainly open to question, and that (I believe) is where most of the critisism has come at him. Romance is for chik-flicks, the ocean is deadly serious, always has been, probably always will. How's that for poetry?
> 
> Yeah, we'd all love to get someone else to pay the bills, few of us have the larceny to pull it off. Could tip the hat to him for that, but no, I'll pass.
> 
> ...


Yeah sure you're not a REAL priest. Bet you say that to all the choirboys. Herrumph, yeah and I'm not a real Wombat. Pull the other , it's rubber. 

Anywho , I did read your signature. You expect me to believe anything the guide says ? That damn book is about as reliable as Wikipedia and as edifying as Vogon poetry. 

edit - whoops cockup. read you status report , harmless I can live with, it's the mostly bit than sets my whiskers on edge. Your disclaimer is what I'd expect from a man of the cloth hoping to hide his sins under the veil of confession.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

tdw said:


> Yeah sure you're not a REAL priest. Bet you say that to all the choirboys. Herrumph, yeah and I'm not a real Wombat. Pull the other , it's rubber.
> 
> Anywho , I did read your signature. You expect me to believe anything the guide says ? That damn book is about as reliable as Wikipedia and as edifying as Vogon poetry.


Are we to assume then you are or are not the PR man for gynecologists in Australia or is that merely a pick up line as a woman admires that one man that can manly boast of his ways around the never region...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> Are we to assume then you are or are not the PR man for gynecologists in Australia or is that merely a pick up line as a woman admires that one man that can manly boast of his ways around the never region...


Didn't one of the Animal House frat boys end up as a gyno ? Their are times I am muchly glad I am not a woman. 

I've been called nasty things wot could be part o f a gyno's stock in trade but i'm as much a PR or a Gyno as Mike is the Pope's underling.


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

I would think a gynecologist must love the smell of tuna fish.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Dang, you pulled my leg and it came off in your hand. Sorry 'bout that Wombat (a bit sensitive about my choice of screen name, but it's too late now).

As for hiding my sins, I prefer one of my old man's sayings: "Sin boldly" (now where did I put those graven images.....?)

(Now that the young lady referred to in the title of the thread is off the boat, is this thread now fair game to hijacking, 'cuz we sort of are doing....)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey ...new pictures of the Anne on line today from the Rescue. Apparently Soanya wolfed down a ham & cheese sandwich on the way in...and she was sea sick??!! Maybe Reid-sick! 
Anyway...the Anne is shown flying a Bitish West Indies ensign...so that should end the speculation about US documentation or registration. Now whether he is ACTUALLY regsitered in the BWI's...I guess we won't know that until he checks back in somewhere. 

OK Rev...you can go back to hi-jacking now!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Picture 4 of the slideshow, I can see land off the bow. I thought friend Reid was not supposed to see land???? NASA will be most displeased.

He has a BWI off the stern, USA off one flag halyard, and quarantine off the other. Apparently he doesn't have access to the "Flag Etiquette" thread.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> Picture 4 of the slideshow, I can see land off the bow. I thought friend Reid was not supposed to see land???? NASA will be most displeased.
> 
> He has a BWI off the stern, USA off one flag halyard, and quarantine off the other. Apparently he doesn't have access to the "Flag Etiquette" thread.


The 'rescue' took place in the lea of Rottnest Island off the coast of Western Australia near Fremantle. So 1000 days out of sight of land went out the door.

The bloke in charge of the operation , Jon Sanders (one of RS's heroes), also boarded the Anne so 1000 days without assistance also goes out the window.

The only thing that we can take as gospel is that RS is well on his way towards success in the Mars Odyssey......well he is way off the planet anyway.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, the first trimester could be over... so it could have other explanations.. 


camaraderie said:


> Hey ...new pictures of the Anne on line today from the Rescue. Apparently Soanya wolfed down a ham & cheese sandwich on the way in...and she was sea sick??!! Maybe Reid-sick!
> Anyway...the Anne is shown flying a Bitish West Indies ensign...so that should end the speculation about US documentation or registration. Now whether he is ACTUALLY regsitered in the BWI's...I guess we won't know that until he checks back in somewhere.
> 
> OK Rev...you can go back to hi-jacking now!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ReverendMike said:


> Dang, you pulled my leg and it came off in your hand.
> 
> ....)


So now you're mostly legless ?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

tdw said:


> So now you're mostly legless ?


Wombats have alot of pricks (kinda like the porcupine) so lotsa legs to eh stand on....


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a twenty three all lined up . 
she stared puking right after seeing my boat!

I just dont understand women do I?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> Wombats have alot of pricks (kinda like the porcupine) so lotsa legs to eh stand on....


I thought you were about to launch into...

"Big fleas have little fleas upon their backs to bite 'em, And little fleas have lesser fleas, and so on _ad infinitum"_

_Now look, Wombat may well be a ***** but possesses but the one. _
_You might be getting us mixed up with Echnidnas wot are moor akin to porkyoupines than is an implement used to beat about the Wom. Wease fury dems prickly, unless we start discussing religion then it all tends to even out. _


----------



## LakeTravisP26 (Mar 30, 2007)

*She only makes it 10 months - not bad ...*

AP is reporting that the 23 yo is back in NY after not being able to keep down the dried fish and sprouts--

FOXNews.com - Seasick Woman Quits 1,000-Day Sea Voyage; Boyfriend Continues - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

LakeTravisP26 said:


> AP is reporting that the 23 yo is back in NY after not being able to keep down the dried fish and sprouts--
> 
> FOXNews.com - Seasick Woman Quits 1,000-Day Sea Voyage; Boyfriend Continues - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News


From the article:


> Members of a yacht club retrieved her at sea off Perth, Australia, allowing Stowe to keep striving for the record. Ahmad plans to keep in touch with him via e-mail.
> 
> "I guess we're still a couple," she said. "But it's going to be a very long-distance relationship."


"I guess" ??? It's usually a pretty bad sign when things are stated with such confidence...


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*sailing anarchy*

 sailing anarchy dot com..... I heard they were having a field day with this at the beginning.

However,
I for one have the utmost respect for Miss Ahmad. When I saw her on video, it seemed to me that she is a very sweet girl. Intelligent, thoughtful and kind. I also think She will add a lot of value to the boat gal world of sailing.

My hat's off to her !

I am looking forward to her story in print, and will most definitely be picking up a copy.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

IMHO, if I had two typically air headed high maintenance 23 year olds I'd trade them in for one mature 46 year old (or older) any day.


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> IMHO, if I had two typically air headed high maintenance 23 year olds I'd trade them in for one mature 46 year old (or older) any day.


DEAL!!!!!!


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

which of course is a riff on the old quip:

"He traded in his 40 for a 20 and change."


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I am concerned with the added weight created by the caluses in his hand from now on.....all that time alone, that's a lot of "rubbing"


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

I thought there were moderators on this site, are you not aware that there young minds reading some of these comments, I think some should clean up their minds


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

yes, you're right


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

perhaps you should have said 'chafing' instead of 'rubbing'---keep it nautical for the young minds---


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd expect that those young minds might have already asked a more relevant question regarding two unmarried people spending so much time together at sea while obviously in a "relationship". That alone ought to keep the cleaning crew busy.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I think you're the one with the dirty mind...really...

Why?? well I said the man was alone, handling a big boat alone, all those ropes to handle and he is all alone, he has to pull all of them....his hands can only take so much...he will get big caluses...

Then the cleaning...teak gets dirty...he needs to clean it alone...rubbing the teack with a brush...where did I soil my mind??

That's what I meant...what did *you think *I meant?? Please tell me. Dirty mind...pfff


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Words can be a play and with other meanings and I think I best realize that, as here I see no real moderators exercising their place, as would suggest that if you wish for me to think you ment other, then don't dirty the water of what this is about, but I would hope a clean interesting forum about sailing. I had the chance the other day to share my dream of sailing with some 10 young persons. In the time of sharing my interest the question was asked of me where they could read of such interesting things, where by I directed them here to this site, wondering if I did a bad thing.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't think you did a bad thing. But I am at a loss as to why you'd intentionally highlight the potential "bad spots" of a thread already rife with them. I'm sure the younger readers already have questions enough without an adult drawing attention to further questionable posts. The title of the thread alone seems to advertise "adult content within". 

I'm not at all convinced that surfing the internet unsupervised is advisable in any event. Even the library restricts young people from the adult section without a clear purpose in being there. Lastly, one might expect a measure of salt on a sailing site and prepare viewers appropriately.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

This is an adult site but we do have some standards...none of which have been broached in this thread...though some came close to the line. It is not suitable for young people unless supervised by an adult. As far as I am aware of, there are NO suitable internet sailing forums for children. 
Artful...if you think *veiled *references to masturbation are MORE objectionable than a well publicized voyage (AND un-criticized in the press) with a 58 year old convicted felon enjoying conjugal bliss with a 23 year old for 3 years without benefit of clergy then I question YOUR moral compass. 
They're teaching them how to put condoms on bananas in your public schools and THIS is what you're worried about? 
One can lament the lack of available sailing forums for kids...but WE DON'T WANT THEM HERE...without parental supervision. If they are old or experienced enough to *understand* the veiled references and double entendres then they are NOT being corrupted by anything on this site.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And if the kids are old enough to be here without a parent looking over their shoulder, of checking out the site themselves first to give a yes or no on whether they can be here, they've probably seen and used innuendos at least as blatant as that, if not even more so. 

Dodger, have you ever watched Shrek?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dodger—

Considering the level of sex on TV, movies, video games, music, and other popular culture media... this forum is pretty mild and probably not a corrupting influence.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

theartfuldodger said:


> Words can be a play and with other meanings and I think I best realize that, as here I see no real moderators exercising their place, as would suggest that if you wish for me to think you ment other, then don't dirty the water of what this is about, but I would hope a clean interesting forum about sailing. I had the chance the other day to share my dream of sailing with some 10 young persons. In the time of sharing my interest the question was asked of me where they could read of such interesting things, where by I directed them here to this site, wondering if I did a bad thing.


Since your remark is aimed at me, (and I do appreciate the poiltness and the tone you kindly use to write and talk to me, as normally I just get coward bad rep points, followed by 10 days of hate mail and PM's, every time I defend my point of view on controversial subjects), I will maintain and return in the same way.

You have sailed once with youth..good on you, I do it, an average 3 times a week, since 1990. Just look around for some of my posts, should you need to confirm this. And in the summer continuously for over 2 months...

There's allways kids in my boat, and I have put more kids in sailboats in my life than you can count, and many have in fact gone far, are well raised and go with their lifes, just like was done to me. makles them strong.

So don't think you did a favour to the young generation, I am 1000 steps ahead of you in that field. In fact my own son, a remarkable sailor, by the way, and even better human being, is a member here, and at tender age of 10, is allowed to post and show his prowess with either me or my wife supervising his "whereabouts"...as should any child that does not know what masturbation is, or hasn't seen a female brest, which by the way is happening sooner and sooner nowadyas as you know....it's our job as responsible parents.

He is only allowed in the threads he starts, and to stat threads in the general sailing forum. PERIOD..he obeys, we're happy...so I am not the bad one for my inuendos, it's the parents of those children that are at fault for not supervising their young...I do.

To me is far more dangerous and serious, as a father, uncle or just father of the friend, that the kids are shielded form excessive violence, drugs and other weaknesses of our society, like the Oprahs Winnfeys, and the Michael Jacksons, and the OJ Simpsons, and Big Brother and Paris Hilton, than from what is natural for them, at this ages, the curiosity for the opposite sex. Believe me, you may do all efforts to hide it, they already know more than you did at their age, if not at your present age.

I want my son to know all the bad words and bad stuff natural to his age and next age, but to me it is far more important that at he knows when and how to use it, and when it is appropriate to use it..kinda like teaching him to grow potatoes, rather than giving him potatoes...

I am building my own human being whose future will be the fruit of my effort. After all I don't want to be raising a poor idiot, I wan't him to be a winner, not a poor old bastard that will lose, because I over shielded him and protected (at a large failing rate) with fake hypocrisy, about the facts of life..Note I am not saying I am in favour of my son being a rude talking kid, I am saying is I want him to know stuff, but not use it-

Why all this, because altough your point of view that a child may in fact stumble upon my (and you have to admit subtle), remark, is in fact a valid one, there are here in this site, and outside this site, in an easier to find mode far more "dangerous" things for children to see than inuendos to sexual contents...albeit this being a sailing site. Just go into a MAll, and enter the game stores...

This site is moderated, and well at that, and altough we are all under the big eye of the moderators, we all know more or less where the fine line is, and few do in fact cross it. When it happens, the moderators do take corrective actions. We abide by these rules. So leave the moderation alone.

Finally, please, really, take a few steps back, read around open a few threads and see...please...do that, and go pick on someone else..I am getting tired of being picked on for almost anything, really, it's getting tiring and boring...I didn't do anything that bad to get this, I can't say a word with out having someone bust my gonads for this or for that, really, please...

Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well said Alex

How's Canada?


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

well articulated Giu, and I second your point of view.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

The only thing which comes to my mind is my mother's statement "well if he was to jump off the roof would you" so if the rest of the media out there acts this way I guess its okay. I'm just wondering at times when I read comments here am I sitting at a bar with a bunch of guys where such things are accepted, or sitting here in an open community hall for all to listen, wondering then if there might not have been a better way to say.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If I open a thread titled "Wish I Could Find a 23 yr old", I would be foolish not to expect some sort of sexual reference, at some point, if not at many points. By and large, titles will give you an idea of what to expect in a thread, and with the inception of the Off Topic forum, most "locker room" posts stay off topic. Anyone young enough to be negatively influenced by suggestive remarks, in my opinion, should not be here without adult supervision.

Such posts are not really my cup of tea, but I don't expect others to follow my personal guidelines, nor expect them to think I'll follow theirs.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree as well, as when a while back I made a post about 1000 days, and it was brought to my attention that there was already a thread going on that subject, inferring I should get with the program. So I asked what was that thread, as I had searched and found nothing even remotly suggesting such a tilte. It was then relayed to me to check this out. This is the only reason I ended up here otherwise would not even given it a moment of my time. I came to this thread to possibly find very enlighting things about this venture only to find comments of other things. So needless to say very disappointed in what I really found here. The only reason I've kept a watch is I feel someone should try and keep some real thought to the idea that this is Reid's dream. For me someone's pasts and his previous actions are that if the law of the land feels it not appropiate to deal with him why should I. Is he not entitled to a second, third or even fourth chance to change, and who am I to say he hasn't changed, as I know I'm far from perfect and could never cast the first stone. So this is why I made such remarkers otherwsie I would not have made my Canadian small town country boy coments.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Nothing wrong with your comments Dodger. Speaking your mind is part of the process. Otherwise no one knows anything but their own point of view.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dodger, good morning, I am in Canada as we speak, east coast, actually the beautifull east coast. Cold too. I like Canadians, you guy are very similar to Europeans.

Anyway, I am trully enjoying this civilized conversation with you, in a controlled tone, a thing i am not very used here, as I told you, normally when I get into a debate about something here, I get really weird remarks, so again, thank you for the attitude. Apreciated.

Now, I like to discuss things, and I don't think I come here just to read about sailing and provide what i can provide only..if I do it gets boring.

I come here to play, with a large comunity and to spread my stupid remarks, jokes, photoshop, show my country and culture amidst a few sailing related things...I have not and will not limit my topics of converstaion to sailing only, it gets old and dull after a few days...

So the camaraderie (not you merderator) here is what brings me back, and many others I am sure, plus the fact that due to my pseudo-anonimosity, I can say things with an added ease that saying in public I would probabaly not say, (or maybe I could, I say what I feel openly and sometimes it goes against what other people think or say), that's the beauty of this place...I can say whatever I want, because we all can...including you, so please don't refrain from presenting your point of view as it is well accepted and taken, wether we agree or not...the discussion here is a plus on this site, and I am a sucker for it...so please, continue.

I agree sometimes the contents here is slightly "rude", but that "rudness" is what gives it charm...the forbidden fruit, if I may...the being on the edge and zig-zaging around the fine line with our moderators...the subtle inuendos we all transmit here....that is almost like smoking hidding from the parents, if you know what I mean....

I think, really, if you want to discuss the 1000 days, and are not happy with this thread and its outcome, that you re-start yours, and /or a new one and if someone tells you to go somewhere else, just tell them no....and persist with yours....and better...try to add an inuendo when you that...that thread will become a hi read one...try it...

Now, talking about small town....have you seen my town?? actually have you seen the size of my country??? Size doesn't matter...

Alex


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Part of it may be that not many sailors on this site see Reid as someone to admire... he's a convicted felon, a deadbeat dad and a few other things from what I remember seeing...and he had a dream that he inflicted on a woman half his age. I would rather talk about and admire someone who showed some redeeming qualities.... Reid Stowe has not.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Artful...since he PRESENTLY has 4 warrants outstanding for $32k in child support I don't see forgiving his "sins" as appropriate. He obviously spent a lot of $$ prepping for his dream while leaving his child and her mother in the lurch. His "dream" is more important to him than his legal obligations to his kid...and he is soliciting for $$ to keep his dream going from the general public. Not a guy I would choose to single out for a "second chance." You get a second chance when you attempt to make right your wrongs.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Cam, you are absolutely right!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't really care how good or bad he is and if he is a criminal or not and if he pays or not...I just think the whole thing is pointless and stupid, and serves no usefull purpose to man kind...my opinion....and for what its worth...I wouldn't do it...I have better things to do, like attend my kids education...

If I decided to eat 1000 ice creams in one week, I would be for sure someone's heroe, and the laughter of many....

Now...if I wanted to spare me from the laughter...i would eat the ice creams at home, alone...

He comes public, he gets good and bad feedback....simple as that

I still think if he ate 1000 ice creams I would support him...bobbing around for 1000 days...not really...


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Sir I would say, "and you know how", there are lots of paper out there on people, that has never been finished, and I would think there is something which has been dealt with here, for as public it was when he left where were the courts, not to mention his wife, as I think there is something missing, of which we are not privey too. I would say too, we don't know the whole story. So many times people go to buy a car, or stop by the police and they are confronted with " are you aware that.........." and their comment is, that was delt with, with only again to find it was true there were no issues. Then thinking of where all theses charges are recorded, I wonder is this just another example of communications not being passed on or checked. With the respect of being able to access such documents wondering how such things in the wrong hands has let others make gains for themselves.


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Well must go sailing now weather is sunny and plus 7, light winds, hope know one thinks me odd for this, here in the north


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Now I admit I am confused, as I did not quite understood what you meant, as English in my first language. Sorry


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

theartfuldodger said:


> Well must go sailing now weather is sunny and plus 7, light winds, hope know one thinks me odd for this, here in the north


Cool...sail good and be safe...take a few photos...I will not be sailing till Thursday...I am locked in the North Pole now.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Artful...you seem to be questioning the validity of the claimed $32k in child support. I have posted the links to the ACTUAL warrant documents on a NYS government website. They show as CURRENT and ACTIVE. 
As for enforcement...anyone's guess why not though I could speculate. However I prefer to deal with ONLY facts and the warrants are there for ANYONE to see. (For those who have not seen this...Dodger was supplied with these document links in my post #353 on this thread.)
YOU don't want to acknowledge a legitimate government document and warrants which are the result of judicial action and instead without ANY facts choose to say there is something suspicious about them and something left unsaid. I think I'll take the decision of a judge who has had the opportunity to hear ALL the facts.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

By the Way! Does anyone knows where he is at in this proposed voyage?
And has the 23 YO abandon ship yet??


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

TAD- if you want to follow the voyage and get info, go to the site. If you want to discuss it with others that share your point of view, talk to your friends and family at home. Thats not what this place is about. We all know it, and we are okay with it, still here, still arguing with each other, still creating threads useless or informative, still calling each other on the phone, still flying across the country or the world to meet each other, even though we don't agree with each other here. Please don't complain about what goes on here, if you don't like it, go somewhere else. Or, just stay post your opinions, and live with the reaction, like the rest of us. Fair winds today on your sail.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Boasun said:


> By the Way! Does anyone knows where he is at in this proposed voyage?
> And has the 23 YO abandon ship yet??


Yes to save you the chore of reading back, she is off the boat, and there are some interviews with her.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

theartfuldodger said:


> The only thing which comes to my mind is my mother's statement "well if he was to jump off the roof would you" so if the rest of the media out there acts this way I guess its okay. I'm just wondering at times when I read comments here am I sitting at a bar with a bunch of guys where such things are accepted, or sitting here in an open community hall for all to listen, wondering then if there might not have been a better way to say.


Artfull,
This site is not a news source. It is an information source. some of the information is accurate, some is inaccurate. There are no editors or fact-checkers. The internet is the ultimate expression of the old adage that opinions are like navels, everybody has one. It's also a tremendous object lesson in the life lesson of not believing everything you read. the search for truth is an arduous one and there are no short-cuts.

If the sailor in question turns out to be vindicated in all regards, as to the matter's you've raised, there will be just a brief note of mea culpa at the end of this thread and we'll all be off to jumping to conclusions on some other matter! (g) I suspect that you are correct in supposing that it is somewhat like a bar-room conversation. That's not to imply that there are no ground rules for conversation there or here, they're just not codified in a rigorous manner as one might expect in science, journalism, or academia. It is what it is.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> opinions are like navels, everybody has one.


Hans Blix, doesn't have one...he is an Extraterrestrial...I'm quite sure....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

She bailed in Oz and is probably back in the USA by now. 


Boasun said:


> By the Way! Does anyone knows where he is at in this proposed voyage?
> And has the 23 YO abandon ship yet??


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

re: the warrants and other stuff...

I don't know the details of this guys case, nor do I much care. 

There was a time when dinosaurs roamed the earth, where I too had a warrant for my arrest for unpaid child support. There was even a judgement filed. 

You see, Its rather easy to walk into court, say to judge, "my no account, dead beat, wish he were screwed to a pole ex-husband is leaving little johnny and me in the lurch, that bastard owes more than a bazillion dracmas, and I want it. "

"Okey dokey" says the judge, "bring him to me"

Bench warrant issued. 
Did you know they don't mail bench warrants? 

They hand them to the constables office, who then goes to last known, or provided address. 

The address that was provided of course, was the domicile that we owned when we were married a decade ago. 

Me, I'm fat dumb and happy, working contracts, writing the check every month, seeing the kiddo, all is good. 

Bench warrant is on the books almost a year. 3 court dates missed. why? my attorney is no longer my attorney, so he's got no obligation to contact me. Nor does he know where I am. its not his job to find me. I've got no notice, I've moved at least twice in ten years, gimme a break.

Judgement filed. 

Mind you, no mention of impending doom is spewed forth from satans spawn, I'm as clueless as spongebob. 

Fast forward, I go to the DPS to change my D/L and a big ass state trooper says "come with me". This is never a good sign. 

I'm notified of my my scofflaw status and transported to Dallas County jail. Around noon, on Friday. 

The divorce and charge comes from a different county, so i don't get to see a judge until monday, oh, no bail on a unpaid child support and failure to appear warrant either. 

I sit in the pokey until the other county comes to pick me up on Weds, get to sit handcuffed and shackled with various other neer-do-wells in a crowded steaming van. 

After a 3 hour road trip with no a/c in central texas in july, I'm booked into a rat-trap of a county facility. 

Finally get to see a judge on Friday, tell him my tale of woe, he doesn't care, I don't blame him, I'm still remanded, good news is court is set for the following Thursday. 

For those with a time line, that means I've been in the pokey for a full week, and have to wait another 6 days. 

Finally get ahold of my friend who breaks into my home, gathers my records, gets online access to my checking account, grabs copies of 3 years worth of cancelled checks to the witch all marked "child support"

He delivers them to the court clerk, hoping to speed things up a bit. No go, they say "see ya thursday". 

Thursday rolls around, I'm transported to court, in a sweet orange jump suit.

The evil warrior princess doesn't show up. go figure. 

I give the judge my paperwork, he dismissed the case, cancels the judgement. says go forth and sin no more. 

I've spent almost two weeks in jail, lost my contract, am outside a jail almost 3 hours away from home. 

Not that I make bad judgements about women or anything.
Thanks honey, love you too. 
feces happens. 

And for what its worth, the 23 y.o. chicklet may have had stars in her eyes, but doesn't seem to be a moron. She went of her own accord, was of legal age, and had a brain. its her choice.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Great story CP. Anything goes with the Ex. I know how it is. Did you get to keep the jumpsuit?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

no, but they let me keep the pink boxers.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

A truer or more common tale of divorce in these United States would be hard to find. The only detail left out might be the fact that, now the divorcee is behind in income due to either lost income, or lost job, and is now likely to become in arrears on the child support and get's thrown in jail again for now actually being in arrears. We've been discussing matters similar in the Dems/Reps thread of recent.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Now, you could sue the satan spawn for defamation, since she claimed you were failing to pay child support, knowing that was not true. That definitely qualifies as defamation.



cardiacpaul said:


> re: the warrants and other stuff...
> 
> I don't know the details of this guys case, nor do I much care.
> 
> ...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

yes, of course you "could" file, but with no measurable assets you'd be hard pressed to find an attorney to take the case.
If you did file, then she'd have more expenses, and petetion the court for more support...
I'd rather she suck on a rock. 
the only thing I have to look forward to is that he turns 18 in September. Then her 946.00 for one child goes away. (he gets an amount equal to one half of my gross SSDI)


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*"Don't make me use my flying monkeys!"? *

*CP,*
*My boyfriend, (ahem, ahem), prefers to use spider monkeys....*


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

CP, same issue, except my ex just complained to the Navy and the Navy took it from my check.

They never bothered to look and see that they had already taken it from my check, they just took it again. Three times. My ex made the call every time I transfered from one command to the next knowing damn well she'd get an extra check. 
Then I got smart and stopped telling her I was transfering.

Least I didn't get the blood stained pink boxers, that would bring me to a .38 cal divorce settlement real f'ing quick.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Holy Crap...the Mainstream Media is finally catching up with him!!

*1,000-day sailor a deadbeat dad who could lose ship, sez state *

by adam nichols 
daily news staff writer 
Monday, March 10th 2008, 4:00 AM

*Article Link*
1,000-day sailor a deadbeat dad who could lose ship, sez state


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cam...I find your post rather provocative and not suitable at all....

Leave the poor gentleman alone...he is a hero...an icon...a martyr...you?? your're just a merderator....


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

But I just posted it to show the callous nature of the NY Daily News...don't they know that children could be reading their paper??? They even have comic strips to LURE the children IN...then they hit them with something like this! Have they no shame!! Nearly a million people will see this article today...how many of them children drawn by Barney and Peanuts only to find this trash. How can we believe in our free press when they stoop to such tactics as TRUTHFULNESS regardless of who it harms. I'm sure Governor Spitzer fells the EXACT same way!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I wonder if he "Spitzer" on it before....


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

At the risk of sounding hopelessly naive, I'm wondering at what point the statute of limitations might apply here or even common sense? The girl is thirty years old for heaven's sake. I have the sneaking suspicion that the mother and daughter have long ago determined to go on with their lives.

I also suspect that the sailor in question has been a professional neer' do well and will at some point in the future be a poster child for the inadequacies of the social security system. The guy probably has never had a dime to his name, probably never will have, and if he does manage to parlay this into something capable of generating a dime, I'd expect the dime to be soon gone. I'd hazard the guess that $10,000 is a pittance compared to re-opening a relationship with the fellow.

Child support, like a dairy product, is a time sensitive issue. The fact that it is owed cannot in any way ameliorate it's absence when most needed. A down payment on a car at age thirty is not a penance for the lack of funding for food or a soccer uniform at age ten. And I'm less than impressed with the state's aptitude for the penance business.

Ask me if I care about the hijack. (g)


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The child support would not go to the daughter, but to the wife.



> Child support, like a dairy product, is a time sensitive issue. The fact that it is owed cannot in any way ameliorate it's absence when most needed. A down payment on a car at age thirty is not a penance for the lack of funding for food or a soccer uniform at age ten. And I'm less than impressed with the state's aptitude for the penance business.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

There is also the chance that part of the child support would go to the state if his family was on public assistance. In those cases, it's often that state that goes after the dead-beat parent.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sway...the warrants and judgements for payment were issued in 2005 so no statute of limitations applies. $30K+ is the real number.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Given the age of the girl, the whole thing sounds like something being resolved in a manner more common to the Balkans than the 21st century USA. (g)


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*1000 days Mars Ocean Odessy update - The Boaters TV*

HERE Thanks guys, really needed this!


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

Not wishing to stir up a nest, but being I check on the 1000 days advent every day, something very interesting posted today, with respect to life rafts, it appears that the ex wife who has judgement against her ex husband. showed up on the day of departure to give him a life raft. Now what is with that, if she has issues, why then is she so friendly, or maybe that there might be some under lying story of which we are not aware of, does make you think. One thing I do know a lot of settlements never do reach courts files and updated, but then who knows and maybe we will never know.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe the life raft has a lot of holes in it....


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailaway21 said:


> At the risk of sounding hopelessly naive, I'm wondering at what point the statute of limitations might apply here or even common sense? The girl is thirty years old for heaven's sake. I have the sneaking suspicion that the mother and daughter have long ago determined to go on with their lives.
> 
> I also suspect that the sailor in question has been a professional neer' do well and will at some point in the future be a poster child for the inadequacies of the social security system. The guy probably has never had a dime to his name, probably never will have, and if he does manage to parlay this into something capable of generating a dime, I'd expect the dime to be soon gone. I'd hazard the guess that $10,000 is a pittance compared to re-opening a relationship with the fellow.
> 
> ...


If it was reduced to judgment (and it looks like it was), the judgment can be enforced for twenty years in many states. I don't know about New York or California but I would expect them to be similar. I guess the idea is that you don't want people to be able to "wait it out" by, for example, getting on a boat and drifting for a year or three only to return debt free. Hey, wait a minute . . .


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

theartfuldodger said:


> Not wishing to stir up a nest, but being I check on the 1000 days advent every day, something very interesting posted today, with respect to life rafts, it appears that the ex wife who has judgement against her ex husband. showed up on the day of departure to give him a life raft. Now what is with that, if she has issues, why then is she so friendly, or maybe that there might be some under lying story of which we are not aware of, does make you think. One thing I do know a lot of settlements never do reach courts files and updated, but then who knows and maybe we will never know.


Different ex-wife. That was the french one. The american one (Anne) is the one with the judgment. She is the one for which the boat is named (although he now claims he named it for his mother). He first named her "Tantric Schooner," which is one that you don't see every day. I have wasted far too much time on the Sailing Anarchy thread. If you have any Stowe trivia questions please let me know.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*ONE Year at Sea*

Well...Reid has made one year at sea today and is commemorated in the NY Daily news:

*He's collided with a freighter, watched his girlfriend and only mate jump ship because of crippling seasickness - and even received word that authorities plan to seize his boat when he returns in an effort to claw back $10,000 he owes in child support.

Epic solo sea journey only one-third over

*Any bets on year #2 being as entertaining as year #1??


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh my heck guys.....I don't know sit from sic em about getting a boat from Texas or Florida to Louisiana........But I'm 57 , girlfriend is 28......I scare the hell out of most young men......& if I don't do the girlfriend a couple times a day.....I get sick & throw up......hahahha


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I think Im going to get sick.
Thanks for TOO MUCH INFORMATION.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I think he's going to stay out there as long as he can to avoid the authorities. He may even scuttle the boat in the end.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

I heard he plans on meeting up with the Kars.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

primerate84 said:


> I heard he plans on meeting up with the Kars.


*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

I heard Soanya's had a baby!!?!??!!!
  

​


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Oh yeah....little Darshen is Reids latest gift to humanity. Too bad he said in print "mistakes do happen" upon notification of his fatherhood. That will be nice for Darshen to read someday!


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

camaraderie said:


> Oh yeah....little Darshen is Reids latest gift to humanity. Too bad he said in print "mistakes do happen" upon notification of his fatherhood. That will be nice for Darshen to read someday!


How horrible for Soanya!!!
 
He's a Jerk!!!
I'll bet little Darshen is an angel though!!!!!
No wonder Soanya was so sea sick!!!
Regardless of Reid...
Darshen is a gift!! I can tell he has a good mom .​


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Avery close friend of mine emailed this link to me.I thought it was very interesting.
I applaud him for his contribution to science and the art of sailing.
I think maybe he really does love Soanya and his new son. 
My hat's off to the guy!!!!!!!!!
http://www.sail-world.com/cruising/index.cfm?nid=42065&rid=11


http://http://www.sail-world.com/cruising/index.cfm?nid=42065&rid=11


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

He has gone this long alone. He will most likely make the 1000 days. His sanity intact is another question along with the boat......i2f


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

imagine2frolic said:


> He has gone this long alone. He will most likely make the 1000 days. His sanity intact is another question along with the boat......i2f


If I recall the mission was 1000 days out of sight of land. He went well within sight of land about three hundred days ago to drop off Soanya and his future addition to the welfare rolls.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Brenda...do you really like him or are you just impressed that he served jail time for "importing" 30 kilos of mary jane?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Regardless, I give him some credit. That's a long time.
How does he do it? 
He must masturbate a lot.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! I've been at SN for almost a year and I had NO IDEA we had a "1000 Days Thread"!!!!!!

I've been avoiding it like the plague at SA. I think I'll pull a Denby here.

Who gives a flying void ho? Brenda, dude, put your hat on.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

CBinRI said:


> If I recall the mission was 1000 days out of sight of land. He went well within sight of land about three hundred days ago to drop off Soanya and his future addition to the welfare rolls.


don't care for the man's style, or maybe lack of it. I still think that's pretty much nit picking about seeing land........ .......i2f


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

camaraderie said:


> Brenda...do you really like him or are you just impressed that he served jail time for "importing" 30 kilos of mary jane?


 
Hey Cam, I did not even know that, poor guy, victim of Prohibition 
Wonder if it was any good tho..​


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> Hey Cam, I did not even know that, poor guy, victim of Prohibition


While I could see how a user could be considered a victim of prohibition, I personally wouldn't put smugglers in that category too. How about people who sell dope to school kids. Are they victims too?


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

erps said:


> While I could see how a user could be considered a victim of prohibition, I personally wouldn't put smugglers in that category too. How about people who sell dope to school kids. Are they victims too?


*How do kids get alchohol???*​
*What did they call the Rum Runners after the alchohol prohibition ended??*​
*Delivery guys!!!*​


----------

